# Weekly Competition 2019-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U R' U2 R U2 R' F R2 F 
*2. *F U' F' R2 F' R' F2 U R' 
*3. *R F2 R2 U R' U F' U' R U' 
*4. *F2 R F2 R' F2 R F2 U' R' U' 
*5. *F R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R2 

*3x3x3
1. *B2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 L R F2 L F D' F L' D R2 B D2 U' 
*2. *U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 F L2 U2 R' D' R D' R' B R' F2 L F' 
*3. *D F U' L' F D' F2 R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 
*4. *D2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B' R' D U B' D2 F2 R2 B 
*5. *B U2 R D' B' D2 B2 U' D2 F L' F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' 

*4x4x4
1. *D2 U2 L' Rw' B L2 Rw' U L' Rw2 D' R2 Fw' L Uw B' F U L2 B' F2 R Uw2 F' L B' Uw Rw D2 Fw2 F2 D' L2 U F D' Fw2 F' Rw R
*2. *L2 U L' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 F' D U2 Fw2 F' D Fw' R' D2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 B' Rw2 R' Fw2 U B' F' L2 R' B Rw B2 Uw U Fw' D2 Uw' U2
*3. *B Rw2 R' B F2 Uw F2 Rw F' L B' D' Uw' L' F2 U' B Fw' U' L' Rw2 U Fw F' Uw2 B2 Fw' D U' Rw R2 F L' F D2 Rw D' Fw2 Uw' U'
*4. *B2 Uw Rw2 D' L2 R Uw' L' Fw' U2 Fw2 D F L2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw' D2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw' L Rw R B Fw F D2 B2 D' U Fw2 D' U2 B F L' R2
*5. *B' U' Fw U2 L' Rw2 B L' R' B2 D' Rw2 B' L' D2 U' L' Rw2 Fw' D Uw U' F D U' R' F D' Fw F2 L2 U Rw' F' Rw' U' F' D Uw2 U

*5x5x5
1. *Bw Lw' Bw2 U Lw Fw' Dw U B2 R B Fw Dw Uw' B L2 Rw R2 B' Bw2 R' Fw D B' Rw2 D2 Dw2 U2 B2 Bw Uw' Fw' L B' R B Lw Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 R' D U Bw' F' Lw2 R Uw Rw Dw U' Bw L2 Lw Bw2 F' Uw2
*2. *B F' Rw2 Bw Uw' U' B2 F' Rw2 Bw' Dw U' B2 Bw' Lw' Fw Dw F' Lw2 D' U2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D B2 Fw' F' Uw U Bw F Rw2 R' F2 D2 B2 Rw' D' Dw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 F Rw2 Bw' Fw2 U L Fw' D2 Lw R Dw2 U2 B2 Uw R' D
*3. *F' U2 Bw' F Rw R2 D Dw2 Lw F' D2 Rw' U Rw' R D2 B Bw' U' B Fw Dw' Rw B' U2 R2 B2 Fw U L2 D L2 Bw' F2 Rw' B' Lw' Rw Uw' B' Uw B2 Uw Bw' F' D Fw' F2 Rw' D' B2 Bw U2 R2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 F L R'
*4. *Fw' D Dw2 B2 D2 B L' F L2 Rw2 Uw' B' R2 D' Bw' L' Rw' Fw U Lw Rw2 Uw U Lw2 Fw2 Lw Fw U F' D2 B Lw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 L Rw' D2 B2 Uw2 B' Bw L Lw U Fw2 Uw2 U' F D U' B Bw2 Fw' F Lw R' Fw Uw' Rw'
*5. *Lw2 Dw' Fw' L2 Dw' R U' F' L Uw2 U2 Bw Lw D2 B F' Dw U2 Rw' U' F' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Bw' Uw Bw2 F2 L2 Fw U L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 F' R2 D' U' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw Bw Fw Dw L2 Lw R2 F Uw' B' F2 Rw' Uw' Fw'

*6x6x6
1. *D 2F' L' D 3U2 2F 2D' 3R R 2D2 B 2F2 U' 2F L' B' F2 L2 2F2 R D' 2B F D2 F' 2D 2U' 2B D 2D B F' L 3U 2L2 3F' F2 3R2 R 2B' R' 2B2 2R2 3F 2F' 2L U 2B' D2 3U B2 3F2 2R2 F2 2D 2F' 3U' U' B 3F 2F' 2D 3R 3F 2D2 R B L' 2L 3R'
*2. *2L2 B' 2R2 D' 2F2 R' U 2B' U' 3R 3U' 2B2 R' 2D' 2U' U2 2R B2 F' 2D' R' D2 2R B' 2B' 3R2 2R2 2U 2B' 2L U' F R' 2F' 2D 3U2 U' 2F' 2D' U' R' 2D 3R' 3F2 D R' 2F' 2D' 3U2 2F2 L2 3F D' F L' 2L2 R' 3F2 2R2 2U' 2L D2 3U' 2U 3R 2B F2 L 2R' U
*3. *2D 2B 3F 3R' 2B 3F' F 2L2 2B' 3F 2U2 L2 2L 3R2 2R 2U' L D' 3U2 U' 2B D' 3U2 2F2 D 2R 2F2 3U2 F2 D' 2L' 2U' 3F' U L2 3F' 2R' 2U R2 2B' D' L' 3F 2U' B 2U 3R' B 2B2 F' 2U U' 2L2 2R' B 2B2 3F U B' 3R2 2U 2B' 3F 2U' 2L2 B 3U' U2 2F2 L'
*4. *3R' 2R2 3U2 R D2 U R' D 3U' 2L' 2R' R2 2D U' 2F2 2D2 L' 2R B' 2L F U2 2R2 2D2 F' 2L' 2B' 3U B 3F' 2D' 3F2 2F U' 3F' U L U2 3F2 L2 2F 2R D U2 2F2 L2 3U' 2U U2 2L2 3R' D2 2U U2 R 2F U2 2F 2L 2R' 2D 2U 2B 2L 3U' F' 2L 3U' 3R2 F'
*5. *L2 3R R' 2U' 2R' R' D' F D' F 2U 3R' B2 2F 2L2 D' 2B' 2U 2B2 L2 2U 2B' 2L 3F2 D U' B2 D' 3R 2U2 2B 3F2 2F R' 2F' R 2D 2L 2R2 B2 2F 3U B' 3F 2R' D2 2U U' 2F' D2 2D' 2U R' F2 U 3F F2 U' 3R 3U2 2B2 2L D' 2B 2D U' B2 U 2R 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *F L 3U2 2L 2R2 2B 2F 3R 2R 3D' 3F2 2L2 3L' 3R2 R2 3F' L 2D 3D' U B 2F' 3U L 3F D2 2U R' 2U' 2L 2U' 2L B 3B' D 2D2 3U 2U L2 R' D U' F2 3L2 U' 2B2 3B R 3B' D 2L2 3L' R2 2U B2 D B2 L 3D' 3U' U 3F F L 3U' 2U' 3R' 3D' 2U' 2R' D' 2D' F 3L' 3F 3D' 2B 2U' L2 B2 2F' 3R 2R 2B' 2F F 2L 3L2 3R 2R2 3U F2 2D' 2U' B' L 3F F' 2D2 3D'
*2. *3B F' D2 U2 2B 3B2 3F2 3U' 3B 2D' 2B2 2L' D' 2B' 2F' R 2B 2U B2 2F' F' R' F2 D 2L 2R' 2F' U' 2R2 2F' F' 3D 2B2 3F2 2R2 3F2 3R' 3F' 2F2 2R2 2F2 L' 3B2 2D 2U 3R2 2F' R' B 2D' 3U 2L' 2U' 3B' D2 B' 2D' 2U' 3F2 D' 3U2 3R 2U' L' 2L2 U 2B2 U2 R' 2F2 D 2D2 2B 3U2 2R' U' 2R' 3U 3F' D2 U 3F' F U' 2B2 3R' 2B' 3U B 3B2 3F 3R B 3D 3B 2D' 3B2 3F' 2D2 2L
*3. *L R2 U 3F' 2F' 2R2 3U 2L2 3F' 2F2 3D2 2R R 2U U' 3R' R' 3D L2 3L' 2B' 3B 3L' 3F2 2F 2L2 2F' D U' 3B' L 2R2 3B' 2F2 L' 2R2 D2 3U L 2L' 3D2 2B' 3B 3F2 3D2 L' 2L' 3L R U2 3L B' 3R' D' 3R' 2D' R2 D 3U 2U 2F2 3L' 3B' F2 L' 3D' 3B' 3F D 2L 3L D' 2B2 3R' D B L 2L2 F2 L2 2B 3F2 D' 3D2 3U2 F' 3U2 F L' D 3U' 2F' 3U2 3R' U' B 3R' 2R' R 2B2
*4. *2F' 3L' B 2L' 2R 3U' 3B2 3R 2B' 2F' L' R 3U2 B' 3B' 3R' 2R' 2U' 2R 2B U' L 3R 3B F2 3R' 3B' 2R2 U' B2 D' 2L B2 3B2 2F 3U' 2U' 2R 2D L' F' U' 3L2 U2 3R 2F2 3R 3D2 2L' D' R2 D' 2D B 3B' 3R' 3B' 3F2 2F' 2D2 L' 3R2 B' 3B2 F2 D 3U2 U2 3F2 2L 2D2 B2 3B' 2F F2 2U B' 3B' D2 3U' 2R D2 2D2 L 2L2 3L 2R R' F2 3R U' F2 2R2 2D2 3D 2U2 2F 3R2 3D2 B'
*5. *3R' 2B' R 2D' 3D2 2L2 F' 3U 3B 2U 2F' 2L2 3B2 3F2 2F' R' D' 3D 3U' 3L 2F' 3R D2 2D2 3D2 B' L 2U2 B' F' 3L 2R2 F' L' 3L 3U B 2D' B2 2B2 D2 2L D2 2D' 3R' 2D' 3U' F2 2U' B' 3B 3F 2L' 3R' 3F' 3L 3F' 2R 2D U R2 B 3F' 3D2 3U 2F' L 2U' 2F2 L2 2U 3B 3R2 2D' 3R R2 D 3U2 3F F2 R D2 3L2 B 2B2 2U 2R 2F2 2U' 2R2 2B' 3B2 2R2 2U' 2F2 2D' 3D 2F' R2 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
*2. *U R' U' F2 R U' F U R U2 
*3. *R' U2 F U R2 U F' U R2 U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B' D' L D' L' D' U' B' R2 U' D2 R B U' L2 D' B' D U' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *U' B' L2 F2 L2 D R' B' D F2 U2 F D' U B' D F2 R2 L D2 U Fw' Uw2
*3. *R D' U L2 F2 B' D F2 R L2 D2 R2 L2 F' L' B' U D B' L Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 U B2 Uw U Fw' F' D' Rw' D' U2 B Rw R2 F D Uw U' L2 D2 R B2 Fw R Fw' D' B' Rw' B2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw L R2 D2 Uw2 R'
*2. *Fw F2 L' B F U' F2 L' B' F Uw2 R2 F Uw L D L2 D2 U2 F' D2 Uw F R2 B Fw2 L Rw Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 F Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw' B D'
*3. *B' D2 L' D' Uw L U2 R' F R B' L2 D L Rw' Uw2 R2 B F' R' Fw Rw2 Fw' L Uw2 U Rw F D' Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw R D B F2 R' B' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 F R U2 Bw2 D Uw' B' R2 B' Lw2 B Uw B2 Fw' U' Fw2 F2 U L2 Rw2 U R2 B' D2 Uw' R Dw Lw R' B2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw U2 L' Rw' D2 Lw' D2 F2 Lw' D U Rw2 Uw' B2 D' F Lw2 B2 F D F2 L' Rw Uw L' Lw
*2. *D Bw Lw' Dw2 Bw D Uw' U' Bw' F2 R Uw Fw F2 D2 U Lw' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' F2 R2 Dw U' B' Fw2 Rw2 U' B2 Rw' D Dw Fw' Dw U' L' Rw B' D Rw F2 Uw' Rw R' Dw2 B' Fw' Rw B Lw2 U' B' Fw2 L Lw F2 R'
*3. *L' B D' B2 R D' Rw B2 Lw2 Bw Dw B Lw2 Rw R D' Uw' B2 L Lw Uw' B' L' Fw' F' D Dw2 U' Rw' D2 L' Fw' D Dw Bw Fw' L2 R D2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' U L B2 F D2 Lw' Rw2 Bw L' Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw' B Fw' Dw B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3U2 2L D 2L 3R2 3F' 2F2 F' 2L U2 L 3R 2U2 F' 2R 3F' 2L2 2R B' F2 L R U' 2L 2R' D 2L B' 3U2 2U 2L' U L2 2F D 2R' D2 2L 3R D 3U2 2L2 2D B2 2B' R' 3F' 3U' 2F' U 3R' 2R' F2 U B 2D F' 2L2 3R2 B' 2F2 L' 2U2 B' 2F2 3R2 B' 2B 3F' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L 2L2 2D2 B 3R' D 2U' B' 2R 2B' 3R' 2B F2 3L' 2R2 D' 3D2 B2 2F L2 2R 3U2 2U2 L2 B2 3B 3F 2D2 3L B2 U' 3L 3R 3U' 2U2 2R' R' 2D L2 3L 3R 3B' 3D2 2R 2B' 2F2 2U F 3U 3F' 2D' R2 B2 2B 3B' F R 2D' 2F2 D2 3B' 2L' 3R 3B' 2U2 3B' R D2 3L2 F' 3L 3D2 2L2 D2 2B2 3B2 3U' 2U R' 3U 2U' 2L' 2D F' 3R2 D 3R' 2U' 3F2 3R' 2D' U 2L2 3D' 2R 3D2 3L 3D2 2F' L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 R' D U B' L2 B' F2 L2 U' B' U2 B U' L' R B2 R' D B' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F2 D' B2 L' B D' B U' L2 R2 F' U' F2 U R D B2 L' R F' U' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U F D' F L2 F L F U D R2 U' D' L Fw Uw'
*4. *F' U B' F L' D F' U' F R F2 U F R2 D' L' D' F2 B2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*5. *F' L' R2 D L2 D U2 R U L' F' U2 B F R B2 R D2 F D2 Fw' Uw
*6. *L2 F D2 R' U' R' L' U R' D' L' R U2 L' B R2 L2 U' R2 U F Rw' Uw
*7. *F U F2 U D' B' U F2 B D R' F U2 L2 B2 L B D' B' R' F2 Rw Uw
*8. *R' F2 L2 F' B' U D2 B D2 F L2 F' D F2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*9. *L B2 D' R' L B D F L' F D L U' B R' F D' L2 D' Rw2 Uw
*10. *F2 L' R D F' B' U2 F2 R' B2 F' U F L' R2 U L' R' D F' Rw' Uw'
*11. *F D' L2 D2 L2 R' U L' D2 R2 L' U2 F' D B U2 R' B' R2 Fw' Uw
*12. *U' L2 D B' D2 R2 D' F R2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *F2 L2 R B' U2 L2 D U' L' D2 U2 L U2 R L F2 R B2 D' L Fw' Uw
*14. *B2 F' D' R' F' R' B U F2 D' U2 F' U F2 R U2 B' F2 D F' B' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *U' L B' R U2 D' R F2 R2 L' B' F U' R L' B' U2 F' R2 L2 B Rw Uw'
*16. *B2 R' L F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F D' F U' B2 F' L B2 F2 D U' Rw' Uw'
*17. *F' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 L F' D R D F2 B2 R2 B2 
*18. *F' D2 U R' F' B' L2 R' B' D' F' U' L2 U' B' F2 R' B' D' B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*19. *D2 F2 U' D L2 F2 L' B' F L' B' R2 F' R2 L U2 D' F R B R 
*20. *U B2 D' F' L' F2 D' U' L2 B' D2 B' R2 B' F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*21. *B' D F' B2 L' R' D' L' B' L' F' B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D F2 Rw2 Uw2
*22. *R2 B' D R' D2 B2 R B R' L U' B2 R D' U2 R' L' U2 R2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *B R D F L2 R2 B2 L U' F B2 D2 R2 L D R2 U L' F L2 D2 Rw Uw
*24. *F' L2 F B2 L B' R2 D' R D R' F' L' R' U' F2 L2 R U R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*25. *U2 F R' U' L F U' B' U R' D' B' D' F D R' D R2 F' B' U' Fw Uw
*26. *B2 R L2 F' U F2 R D R' B' F R' B2 L2 B F' D2 B2 L2 R Fw Uw
*27. *D2 L' F' D2 B' R D2 B2 U2 R D2 R' L F2 D2 U' B2 F' D F2 Rw' Uw
*28. *R2 B' D2 L2 B2 D F' B R2 B' D F B D' L2 F B2 D' B' D Fw Uw
*29. *D2 L2 B2 F L' B' U' L' B U' R U L2 B' D' R2 D2 U2 B' R' U' Rw2 Uw'
*30. *D2 F D' B L' F L B2 L' R U' D2 B' F2 L' D' B L2 R' F U Fw' Uw'
*31. *F2 U L' U2 L' B' R B2 R' L B' L' F2 U F' L' B2 D' L' U Fw Uw'
*32. *R2 D L2 F' L2 U' D' B D2 L' F R' U B' F' D B2 F2 U2 R L2 Fw Uw'
*33. *D U2 R2 B' R2 L2 U' D' B2 F D U' L' D' F2 D B' F D2 Rw Uw
*34. *R D' L F L R2 B2 D' R2 B' F2 L F' R D F D R D2 R' Fw' Uw
*35. *L2 F B D' R B R' D' B2 F' L2 U' B2 L' D2 U L2 D' F' R2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *F' U' F R2 F R2 L' U L2 F2 B U' D2 B L D2 B F R' L' Fw' Uw'
*37. *B U D' F B2 L2 F L' U F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' F U' R2 Fw Uw
*38. *L2 B' L D2 F D F' R F' U2 L2 B' D L B U2 F' B U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*39. *U2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 R F2 L2 R U2 D F' D2 B2 F D2 L U Fw' Uw'
*40. *D R U' R2 F2 L B' U2 B2 R B' D B F2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 B' Rw2 Uw
*41. *F2 U' L2 F' U2 B2 L D' U' L2 D2 L2 B' U' L' U' F U F2 U' Fw Uw'
*42. *F2 D' R' D2 F D2 U2 R' L2 U L2 B2 R L2 U F' D2 B2 D R Fw' Uw2
*43. *L D' B' U2 R' L' B' D U' F L R' B' R2 U F' U L2 B2 R Fw Uw
*44. *L B L2 D U2 L F' L' F D' R B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' Fw Uw2
*45. *U' D2 L' B2 R U' R2 L' U2 L2 R' U F2 U L B D' R' L Fw' Uw2
*46. *L2 R F2 B2 U2 F R' D2 R F R2 F' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' R' Fw Uw'
*47. *L2 U R' L2 U' D R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U2 L' D R2 D' R L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*48. *F2 R' D' F' L2 F2 B' R F2 D' L U' D2 F R' L2 F B2 R F' Rw Uw2
*49. *F B2 L R2 U' D B2 F R B' U' B2 U' B F2 L2 F' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*50. *R' U' L2 B2 D U' B' D2 R2 F L2 R' F U D2 F R D' U2 B 
*51. *F L D F' B D U B L2 F' D' B U2 F2 U' D' L' B' R' B2 Rw Uw'
*52. *U2 D2 B L2 F2 U' B2 R L' F' R2 U2 F R2 F L2 B' L' F Rw Uw
*53. *D U2 L R B L' B2 D' B' L R D' B2 L' U2 D' L D2 R U Rw' Uw'
*54. *B L2 F B' L U F' B2 L' D' L2 U D2 B' L2 F L' F2 U2 
*55. *U2 B L' B' D U R L2 U2 B L' D B D R2 B2 U' L U2 Rw' Uw'
*56. *F2 D2 B' U D2 F' U L2 F U D R2 F R' U' B2 L' B' F2 Rw' Uw2
*57. *R F R U D2 B2 D' U B D' F2 D' L U' R2 F' D2 L U2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*58. *R' D2 F2 L2 D2 B D U F U F2 R' D R2 B2 R D F' B2 Rw' Uw'
*59. *L D2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 F2 U2 D' B R U' L2 F R B F Rw2 Uw
*60. *L R2 F L2 D F2 B D2 L' B2 D F' B' L R U D2 R D2 U Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 L' D' F' R' F2 U' F' D2 U2 F' R 
*2. *F2 U2 F R F B' R L U' D' R U L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 D L2 D 
*3. *B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U B2 L R2 U2 B' R' D' L F L2 F2 
*4. *F' U R2 F2 L B U2 F' R2 D F2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L 
*5. *U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R2 F2 B' L' U' F2 D F2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' B D2 F D L D L' B U 
*2. *L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F U L' F2 D2 R B' D' L R2 B2 
*3. *U2 L2 F D L U F' L U' R F2 D2 L D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
*4. *L2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' D B' D' F L R' F2 D L' F' 
*5. *B2 U' B L' U' L2 B D' R B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L F L' D L2 F2 L' D' B' U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R 
*2. *B' L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' R F' L R' F R2 D' B' F2 U2 
*3. *U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 L' U' L' B' F2 R' D2 F' R' B' 
*4. *D B R' U R D2 R F' B2 L' F2 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 
*5. *U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D L2 U B F2 L' F' U' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 B2 F L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 F' D L R' F L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B L' D2 U B F' U L2 F2 D' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D U2 B' R' U R' U' F' R' D' L B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' 
*3. *F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 B' L D R' B' U2 B L' F2 U 
*4. *B' R2 Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 R' U L Rw' U2 B F' U F' Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw Uw2 U B' Uw U B' U2 B2 Fw L Rw Uw' U R' D' B' F2 R' D2 L' Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R' F R2 F' R2 U F' 
*3. *F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' U F R2 D' U L D' B2 R 
*4. *B L D2 Fw Uw' L' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw U' F Uw2 U L R2 U2 Rw B2 Uw U' B' Rw' R' Fw2 L2 F Uw' U2 B Fw Uw Fw2 D' B2 Uw R' Fw
*5. *U2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' F' Dw Uw U' Lw2 B' F' Dw Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Dw2 Uw L' Fw L Uw' U Fw' Dw Uw Bw2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 L2 F2 U' Fw Lw Rw Bw' Rw B' Rw' D2 Fw' R' U' Rw2 U Lw Dw' L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 B Bw Dw Uw L' Lw Rw' B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' F2 U2 
*3. *R' D2 L D2 R U2 L' D2 L' F2 L B F R F L2 U B' L' B' 
*4. *B' Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D L Uw U2 F R' F' L B R Fw2 Rw2 F Rw B Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw U' Rw' Fw' F' Uw' B U' Rw R' F' U2 L' R
*5. *F Uw2 Fw' Dw L2 Dw Fw' Uw R B2 Bw' F' R U L Lw2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' D2 L2 Fw Dw2 R' D2 Dw' Bw' L' B' Rw2 R2 Bw Uw' Lw' D2 Fw F' Uw L U2 Bw2 Uw B Dw' B' R Bw' Fw2 F Dw' Fw' Dw2 R' Dw Bw' D' Lw R2 Fw
*6. *B2 L' R2 U' 2B2 R' 2U2 L2 R' 2D' R' B2 2F' F' 2D' B 2B 3F 2F' L' 2F2 R' 2D2 2L' D' U' 3F2 D 2D' 2L' 3F' 2L' 2B 2R D 2D' B' 3U' 2U B' 3U2 U 3F' U L 2L' 2F' 2R 2B' 2D' 2R B' 2U' 2F2 D 2D' 2R2 R U 3F2 2U 2B2 3F D' 3F 2F2 3R2 2R' R2 D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R F' R2 F R F' U' 
*3. *R2 D2 L F' L2 U' L2 B' R' D2 R D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R U2 L' 
*4. *D U2 B2 Fw2 Rw' R B Fw F' L2 R B' R2 F R' B Fw2 F D2 R' Uw' Fw U2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw' R Uw2 F Rw Fw F' L Uw R2 D
*5. *D R2 D' U2 B' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 Dw Lw Dw Bw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 U Lw Dw' Lw' F2 Dw R' D Dw' F D2 Uw U Lw' Bw2 L2 R2 F Dw B2 Fw Lw' F2 D' Dw' B2 Bw2 L Lw Rw Fw2 F Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F U
*6. *U2 3F2 2L2 2D2 2B D' 2R2 B' 3F' L 2F 3U2 3R 3F D' F' D2 3U L R2 3F 3R' 2F' 2U' L' B' 2F 2D B' 2L' 2F 2D' U' B' R2 U' 3R' R2 F 2L R' 3U' R' 3F2 2R2 2B' 3F' 2D2 R' 3U2 L' R2 D' 2D2 3F2 U 2B 3R2 2R' 2D 3U' L2 2U' B 2B 3F2 U2 L' 2D2 F2
*7. *D U2 B 2B2 F R2 3U2 B2 2R B 2B R' 2D 3D' 3U' 3L 2D' U2 F' 2R D' U2 2L' 3R' R D' 2L 3R' 2U2 2L' B2 2R2 3U F 2D2 3D L' 2D 2L2 F2 3D2 L' 3R D' 2U' 3B 3D' R 2F' D' 2D' 3B2 R2 B2 2B2 3F 2R 3U' 3B2 3U2 R' 2B L 2D2 F R 3U 3R' 2R' R 2U2 3R' 3U 3R 2R 3B2 3R' B 2F2 R2 2F' 2D 2U U B2 L 2D' 3L B F' D2 2U2 U2 2F L' B2 2B' 2D2 U 3L2

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR2+ DL3+ UL4+ U3+ R1- D3- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1+ D2- L1- ALL3- UL 
*2. *UR5+ DR1- DL4- UL1+ U4- R6+ D5- L3- ALL6+ y2 U1- R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR3- DR0+ DL0+ UL5+ U6+ R2+ D6+ L2- ALL5- y2 U3+ R4- D1- L1- ALL2- DL 
*4. *UR2- DR5- DL5+ UL2- U5- R5+ D5+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R1- D2+ L0+ ALL1- UR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR2+ DL1+ UL6+ U1+ R3+ D1- L3- ALL0+ y2 U2- R3- D0+ L0+ ALL0+ UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R U' B L' B L' U B' l' b u 
*2. *U' R' L U B' L' U' l r b u' 
*3. *L' U' B' L B' L U' B u' 
*4. *L U R' L B' R' U' L b 
*5. *L' B' U' B U' R' B l r' b' 

*Square-1
1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, 2)
*2. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / 
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 6)
*5. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, -4)

*Skewb
1. *R U R L B R L' B' U' B U'
*2. *B L R' B' R' U R B' R L' U
*3. *L B R B U R L B' R' L' U
*4. *R U B R' L' B' U' R L R B'
*5. *U R B L R' U R' U B' U R'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' 
*3. *R U' R F2 B' L2 B L' F' L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D 
*4. *L' D L2 B D' U2 B2 L' D Uw Fw' U2 B' F2 U' Rw' Uw' R' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw L F2 D' B' D' U L2 F R' Uw' Rw2 B2 D2 Rw
*5. *Dw' B' F L R2 B2 F Dw' Rw U2 Fw' U2 R Bw2 L2 F Lw' Fw L' Lw B' Bw D2 Dw U F2 Rw' F D Fw' D U2 Lw' F Uw U2 Bw F' Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 F U' L2 F2 U L2 Dw2 U2 B Uw2 L F L' B Fw L' R' F
*OH. *R U' L' U2 R' F D L B2 U D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 
*Clock. *UR0+ DR5+ DL3- UL2- U0+ R2- D1- L1+ ALL3- y2 U4- R5+ D3- L3+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' L B' U L' R' B' L' r' b u 
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *R B L' B L R L U' L R L

*Redi Cube
1. *L' F R' b' f' l r L R B R' F' L' B R F' R' F
*2. *R r' R F f l' b' l' B F R F' R B L B' F'
*3. *R F b B b f' F f' F' R' B L' R' F' L F'
*4. *R' l r b' f r f r' R B' L F' L R' B' F'
*5. *B L F' b' B L' f l b L' F' L B R F L'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Bw' B R L Uw Lw U' B R' Bw' L' R Lw' R' U' Uw L Bw' Rw R' Uw R' U' B Lw L B' Rw Bw Lw' Rw' R' Uw' Lw Rw' Lw L' B' U' R u r l' b
*2. *Rw' L Uw' Lw' Bw Uw B' Lw' Bw' Uw' R B Bw' U R' Lw Uw Lw R Bw' Rw L U' Lw' B Rw' Uw' B' U R' Bw' Rw B Uw U B' Bw Uw Rw Lw u b
*3. *Rw' Bw' Uw U' Lw R' U L Rw' B Uw' L U R' Bw Uw L U Bw' Lw Uw' R B L' Bw Uw L' Lw U' Rw L' R' Uw' Rw U R Lw L' Uw' R' u
*4. *Lw' Uw' Bw B' Lw' U' Uw Rw Bw R Lw' Uw' B R' U Bw R L U Rw B' Lw' Rw Lw' L' U Uw Rw' Lw Rw U' Lw Uw Lw Bw Rw Lw' Rw' Lw' B' r' l'
*5. *Uw' B' R' U Bw' U Rw L Uw' U' L' Rw R Lw' Rw Lw R' Rw Bw' Uw R' Rw' L' U' B' Lw Rw R' B' Bw U' Rw' B L U' Uw Rw' U R' Lw' u' l' b


----------



## Reizii_ (Jan 29, 2019)

2x2 - 3.92
3x3 - 16.56
4x4 - 1:21.19
2BLD - DNF
OH - 34.79
2-4 Relay - 1:43.41
Skewb - 10.13
Redi Cube - 32.00

Should I add the specific times or are just the averages okay?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2019)

Reizii_ said:


> Should I add the specific times or are just the averages okay?


Please add the individual times; I can't add them to the database without them.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 30, 2019)

2x2: 8.70, 9.31, (9.47), (7.87), 8.43 = 8.81
3x3: (27.06), 28.06, 28.93, (35.26), 29.84 = 28.94
3x3 OH: 42.35, 39.39, (47.51), 43.15, (35.24) = 41.63
4x4: 1:45.04, (1:53.80), 1:47.90, (1:32.35), 1:40.04 = 1:44.32
5x5: (4:02.55), 3:41.48, (3:35.50), 3:46.79, 4:00.46 = 3:49.57
2+3+4 Relay: 2:16.87
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:37.15
Megaminx: 3:46.78, (3:46.76), (4:38.23), 4:01.34, 4:15.39 = 4:01.17
Pyraminx: 15.58, 18.16, (15.52), (19.20), 17.95 = 17.23
Clock: 23.87, (29.01), 20.18, 22.33, (16.47) = 22.12
Skewb: (34.81), 22.44, (14.85), 17.08, 29.94 = 23.15


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 1, 2019)

2x2 - 3.94, (4.42), (2.97), 4.36, 3.06 = 3.79
3x3 - 13.48, 13.56, (14.56), (12.52), 13.41 = 13.48
4x4 - 1:03.58, (1:11.57), (57.76), 59.87, 1:02.51 = 1:01.99
5x5 - 1:53.44, (2:06.65), (1:42.01), 2:02.41, 1:55.73 = 1:57.19
3x3 BLD - DNF, 2:03.45, DNF = 2:03.45 Very out of shape on all BLD events, but on the good side I am back into doing BLD : )
Pyraminx - (6.43), 5.11, 5.18, 5.54, (4.87) = 5.28
Skewb - 6.19, 5.96, 5.26, (7.86), (5.13) = 5.80
Square 1 - 26.47, 25.29, 29.53, (33.41), (22.97) = 27.10
Megaminx - (1:35.43), 1:39.03, (1:47.93), 1:44.42, 1:40.49 = 1:41.31
Kilominx - (26.94), (22.45), 25.03, 24.69, 26.88 = 25.53
Redi Cube - (19.80), (11.86), 16.48, 14.60, 19.67 = 16.92
Master Pyraminx - 33.01, (26.49), (38.85), 36.91, 34.20 = 34.71


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 2, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F D2 B2 F L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 F' D L R' F L' R' U' F


Spoiler



(L R' U' F') //EO
(L2 R D) //2 sqs
L F2 R //223
(L' B2 L B2) //F2L-1
(U2 R' U2 R U2) //4C (19)

sk: L F2 R U2 * R' U2 ^ R U2 B2 L' B2 L D' R' L2 F U R L'
^ U' L' U R U' L U R'
* B R' F R B' R' F' R

solution: L F2 R U2 B R' F R B' R' F' U L' U R U' L U' B2 L' B2 L D' R' L2 F U R L' (29)



*2. *R' U' F R2 F R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B L' D2 U B F' U L2 F2 D' F2 R' U' F


Spoiler



U2 B F L' //EO
U F' D B U' //3E7C (9)

sk: U2 B F [1] L' U [2] F' D B U'
[1] D2 R L' F2 R' L
[2] U' B2 U F2 [3] U' B2 U F2
[3] B D2 B' [4] U' B D2 B' U
[4] R2 U L' U' R2 U L U'

solution: U2 B F D2 R L' F2 R' B2 U F2 B D2 B' R2 U L' U' R2 U L U2 B D2 B U F D B U' (30)

Optimal insertions for the 7c 
Pretty bad though



*3. *R' U' F L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D U2 B' R' U R' U' F' R' D' L B2 R' U' F


Spoiler



U2 L' //EO
(U' L2) //sq
(U2 L2 U2) //222
(D' F' D R2) //223
(D2 F2 D2 F D F D') //3C3E (18)

sk: ^ U2 L' D F' D' F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F D U2 L2 U2 L2 U *
^ D2 L' D' L D'
* U' R' D' R U R' D R

solution: D2 L' D' L D' U2 L' D F' D' F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F D U2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' R U R' D R (29)


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 3, 2019)

3x3
18.48
17.36
17.31
20.56 oof
15.08

17.65 average


----------



## MathNoobz (Feb 4, 2019)

3x3 - 15.44 , (14.26) , 16.46 , (17.33) , 16.98
3x3 Ao5 - 16.29

3x3OH - 28.21 , 30.69 , (33.15) , 28.14 , (27.21)
3x3OH Ao5 - 29.01


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2019)

I managed a valid result at all 30 events this week - I think it's the first time it has been done since we added the new events!

Curse that first 4BLD attempt - it's the only puzzle I didn't successfully solve! Only one DNF from having successfully solved every scramble (well, except multi - but I did get a 4/4 on that)!


Spoiler


----------



## Juicejam (Feb 4, 2019)

2x2: 3.88, (3.47), (5.64), 5.17, 3.90 = 4.32
3x3: (16.60), 14.10, (11.55), 13.18, 13.73 = 13.67
4x4: (1:00.79), (1:22.00) 1:05.55, 1:04.56, 1:06.42+ =1:05.51
3x3 OH: 31.24, (35.86), 25.23, (18.25), 27.08 = 27.85
Skewb: (10.81), 9.85, 8.75, (7.66), 9.68 = 9.43
Pyraminx: (17.10), 10.39, 15.95, (9.36), 11.44 = 12.59
Square-1: 54.54, (44.55), 51.98, (1:01.42), 1:01.13 = 55.88
2+3+4 Relay: 1:39.10
3x3BLD: DNF, 8:57.26, DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2019)

Results for week 5: Congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername, and PokeCubes!

*2x2x2*(180)
1.  1.41 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.53 Legomanz
3.  1.76 oskarinn
3.  1.76 DailyCuber


Spoiler



5.  1.85 OriginalUsername
6.  1.92 David ep
6.  1.92 JoXCuber
8.  1.95 ExultantCarn
9.  2.07 thecubingwizard
9.  2.07 lejitcuber
11.  2.08 jancsi02
12.  2.13 asacuber
13.  2.16 PlatonCuber
14.  2.18 Angry_Mob
15.  2.19 2017LAMB06
16.  2.20 JakubDrobny
17.  2.25 Luke Garrett
18.  2.27 TipsterTrickster
18.  2.27 Sixstringcal
20.  2.30 PokeCubes
21.  2.38 M1n1turtl3
22.  2.42 Djangovend
23.  2.47 Kerry_Creech
24.  2.52 Kylegadj
25.  2.53 MrKuba600
26.  2.55 Magdamini
27.  2.56 JustinTimeCuber
28.  2.64 [email protected]
28.  2.64 ichcubegern
30.  2.70 Zeke Mackay
31.  2.71 G2013
31.  2.71 HawaiiLife745
33.  2.72 speedsolving.com
34.  2.76 YouCubing
35.  2.79 vedroboev
35.  2.79 cuberkid10
37.  2.81 HydroCubing
38.  2.82 Last Layer King
39.  2.86 NathanaelCubes
40.  2.89 camcuber
41.  3.00 aaron paskow
42.  3.05 boroc226han
43.  3.06 [email protected]
44.  3.07 Marcus Siu
45.  3.10 MartinN13
46.  3.22 mihnea3000
46.  3.22 [email protected]
48.  3.31 Electrical Cubing
49.  3.35 Cheng
50.  3.37 Trig0n
51.  3.41 begiuli65
52.  3.48 BradenTheMagician
52.  3.48 CubicPickle
54.  3.49 niclas.mach
55.  3.53 Michael DeLaRosa
55.  3.53 gustavw02
57.  3.54 CubicOreo
58.  3.57 Dylan Swarts
59.  3.58 Ontricus
60.  3.63 JMHCubed
61.  3.64 tJardigradHe
61.  3.64 sigalig
63.  3.66 MCuber
64.  3.67 Schmizee
65.  3.68 EdubCubes
66.  3.69 Logan
67.  3.70 riz3ndrr
67.  3.70 T1_M0
69.  3.71 Toothcraver55
70.  3.75 VJW
71.  3.76 julio974
72.  3.77 Color Cuber
73.  3.79 cubeshepherd
74.  3.82 DGCubes
74.  3.82 Coinman_
76.  3.85 Nard Cubes
77.  3.86 d2polld
78.  3.91 Matt Hudon
79.  3.92 Reizii_
80.  3.93 Fred Lang
81.  3.94 Neb
81.  3.94 Turkey vld
83.  3.95 xyzzy
84.  3.96 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  4.09 Aleksandar Dukleski
86.  4.10 Parke187
87.  4.11 Austin Henry
87.  4.11 ARandomCuber
87.  4.11 Pyra42
90.  4.12 DallasCuber
91.  4.13 whatshisbucket
92.  4.14 abunickabhi
93.  4.15 Antto Pitkänen
94.  4.16 RileyN23
95.  4.22 Shadowjockey
96.  4.24 minnow
97.  4.29 lifeinpablo
97.  4.29 topppits
99.  4.32 Supercuber
99.  4.32 Juicejam
101.  4.38 Coneman
102.  4.41 Cooki348
103.  4.42 MrLunarWolf
104.  4.46 Glomnipotent
105.  4.52 colegemuth
106.  4.58 Awesomesaucer
107.  4.59 Alpha cuber
107.  4.59 Hjerpower
109.  4.67 hoebi09
110.  4.69 Keenan Johnson
111.  4.70 hotufos
112.  4.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
113.  4.75 Bogdan
114.  4.80 InlandEmpireCuber
115.  4.83 VIBE_ZT
116.  4.84 MattP98
117.  4.86 BiscutDNF
118.  4.88 swankfukinc
119.  4.91 angry broom
119.  4.91 Brayden Adams
119.  4.91 jronge94
122.  4.93 mrjames113083
123.  4.96 yovliporat
124.  5.08 [GD] Frostbyte
125.  5.09 V.Kochergin
126.  5.15 brad711
126.  5.15 CraZZ CFOP
128.  5.19 FaTyl
128.  5.19 oliviervlcube
130.  5.23 Mate Kepes
131.  5.27 vilkkuti25
132.  5.30 tavery343
133.  5.47 VTCubers
134.  5.54 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
135.  5.57 BleachedTurtle
136.  5.58 SpartanSailor
137.  5.62 Jmuncuber
138.  5.63 RifleCat
139.  5.64 Billybong378
140.  5.69 dschieses
141.  5.76 Arnav13
142.  5.81 RandomPerson84
143.  5.83 John Benwell
144.  5.87 brunofclima
145.  5.88 Wriiglly
146.  6.09 m24816
147.  6.29 ABadRubiksSolver
148.  6.31 theos
149.  6.36 UnknownCanvas
150.  6.38 Mike Hughey
151.  6.56 Caleb/spooderskewb
152.  6.60 Ian Pang
153.  6.64 Emir Yusuf
154.  6.66 VDel_234_
155.  6.86 TheCubingAddict980
156.  6.95 Aadil- ali
157.  6.99 Bubbagrub
158.  7.03 mcprofree
159.  7.08 hakatashi
160.  7.24 Diving Cuber
161.  7.39 nms777
162.  7.42 agarwaltanish10
163.  7.46 Petri Krzywacki
164.  7.68 alexl
165.  7.96 tyrantcubes
166.  8.26 jam66150
167.  8.49 One Wheel
168.  8.51 Deri Nata Wijaya
169.  8.63 RamenNoodles
170.  8.81 freshcuber.de
171.  8.91 PingPongCuber
172.  9.06 William Bate
173.  9.31 Jacck
174.  9.48 keebruce
175.  10.19 ImPaulPCG
176.  10.34 chunky
177.  10.42 [email protected]
178.  14.08 MatsBergsten
179.  21.32 GabGab
180.  DNF João Vinicius


*3x3x3*(216)
1.  7.48 lejitcuber
2.  7.58 Luke Garrett
3.  7.76 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  8.46 Jscuber
5.  8.48 cuberkid10
6.  8.70 DailyCuber
7.  8.86 M1n1turtl3
7.  8.86 OriginalUsername
9.  9.12 thecubingwizard
10.  9.20 JustinTimeCuber
11.  9.25 David ep
11.  9.25 tJardigradHe
13.  9.29 Pixaler
14.  9.42 ichcubegern
15.  9.43 Zeke Mackay
16.  9.60 turtwig
17.  9.73 mihnea3000
18.  9.89 ExultantCarn
19.  9.91 vedroboev
20.  9.92 Magdamini
21.  9.95 boroc226han
22.  10.00 TheDubDubJr
23.  10.03 AidanNoogie
24.  10.09 RileyN23
25.  10.12 CubicPickle
26.  10.17 MrKuba600
27.  10.28 Kylegadj
28.  10.38 Marco21
29.  10.44 Shadowjockey
30.  10.49 gustavw02
31.  10.54 DGCubes
32.  10.59 Toothcraver55
33.  10.70 2017LAMB06
34.  10.72 tolgakantarci
35.  10.77 Marcus Siu
36.  10.82 PokeCubes
37.  10.84 aaron paskow
38.  10.86 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  10.88 [email protected]
40.  10.90 JakubDrobny
41.  10.92 Helmer Ewert
42.  11.31 JoXCuber
43.  11.34 Pyra42
44.  11.53 BiscutDNF
45.  11.63 Supercuber
46.  11.69 G2013
47.  11.74 MCuber
48.  11.83 Cooki348
49.  11.88 Keenan Johnson
50.  11.91 ARandomCuber
51.  11.95 HawaiiLife745
52.  12.01 EdubCubes
52.  12.01 BradenTheMagician
54.  12.16 Ontricus
55.  12.27 Djangovend
55.  12.27 sleipnir
57.  12.28 Keroma12
58.  12.33 YouCubing
59.  12.34 brunofclima
60.  12.35 Michael DeLaRosa
61.  12.41 Cheng
62.  12.50 sasha_dev
63.  12.51 Guilhermehrc
63.  12.51 Legomanz
65.  12.52 Kerry_Creech
66.  12.59 oskarinn
67.  12.67 NathanaelCubes
68.  12.93 GenTheThief
69.  13.03 T1_M0
70.  13.05 riz3ndrr
71.  13.17 d2polld
72.  13.20 abunickabhi
73.  13.21 sigalig
74.  13.29 Neb
75.  13.38 xyzzy
75.  13.38 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  13.39 TipsterTrickster
78.  13.45 [email protected]
79.  13.48 cubeshepherd
80.  13.53 m24816
81.  13.56 VJW
82.  13.57 MattP98
83.  13.59 HydroCubing
84.  13.63 MartinN13
85.  13.66 Logan
86.  13.67 Juicejam
87.  13.68 Glomnipotent
88.  13.69 ican97
89.  13.73 CubicOreo
89.  13.73 RandomPerson84
91.  13.89 SpeedCubeReview
92.  14.05 Ian Pang
93.  14.11 Coneman
94.  14.23 Fred Lang
95.  14.34 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
96.  14.38 mrjames113083
97.  14.39 PlayFun555
98.  14.41 RifleCat
99.  14.48 João Vinicius
100.  14.54 Awesomesaucer
101.  14.68 whatshisbucket
102.  14.77 buzzteam4
102.  14.77 Puggins1
104.  14.80 swankfukinc
105.  14.82 20luky3
106.  14.84 begiuli65
107.  14.95 Dylan Swarts
108.  14.96 Kit Clement
109.  14.97 Electrical Cubing
110.  15.03 Angry_Mob
111.  15.08 Trig0n
112.  15.15 Mate Kepes
113.  15.22 Coinman_
114.  15.39 Matt Hudon
115.  15.45 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
116.  15.47 V.Kochergin
117.  15.53 niclas.mach
118.  15.54 elimescube
119.  15.63 tavery343
120.  15.64 agarwaltanish10
121.  15.84 colegemuth
122.  15.86 Bogdan
122.  15.86 fun at the joy
124.  15.98 hoebi09
125.  16.18 brad711
126.  16.29 MathNoobz
127.  16.32 Nard Cubes
128.  16.36 Letmeinpls
129.  16.42 Last Layer King
130.  16.43 Emir Yusuf
131.  16.56 Reizii_
132.  16.60 julio974
133.  16.63 JMHCubed
134.  16.71 jronge94
135.  17.01 Turkey vld
136.  17.19 Antto Pitkänen
137.  17.38 InlandEmpireCuber
138.  17.42 lifeinpablo
139.  17.46 VDel_234_
140.  17.48 [email protected]
141.  17.49 Austin Henry
142.  17.53 DesertWolf
143.  17.59 TheNoobCuber
144.  17.65 ElectricDoodie
145.  17.71 audiophile121
145.  17.71 John Benwell
147.  17.72 SM cubing
148.  17.75 Schmizee
149.  17.84 FaTyl
150.  18.37 topppits
151.  18.53 nms777
152.  18.61 Jmuncuber
153.  18.63 cytokid101
154.  18.89 speedsolving.com
155.  19.02 yovliporat
156.  19.06 DallasCuber
157.  19.08 vilkkuti25
158.  19.14 RamenNoodles
158.  19.14 hakatashi
160.  19.34 Alpha cuber
161.  19.60 TheCubingAddict980
162.  19.86 SpartanSailor
163.  19.91 CraZZ CFOP
163.  19.91 Arnav13
165.  20.11 jsgamemaker
166.  20.18 Parke187
167.  20.23 hotufos
168.  20.25 Petri Krzywacki
169.  20.35 oliviervlcube
170.  20.55 Aadil- ali
171.  20.81 VTCubers
172.  20.93 Diving Cuber
173.  21.13 dnguyen2204
174.  21.20 Praneel710
175.  21.43 Caleb/spooderskewb
176.  21.56 minnow
177.  21.60 [email protected]
178.  21.64 Hjerpower
179.  22.05 theos
180.  22.26 Toti Moragas
181.  22.29 MrLunarWolf
182.  22.40 VIBE_ZT
183.  22.44 Brayden Adams
184.  22.56 Tahir
185.  22.71 Deri Nata Wijaya
186.  22.83 Mike Hughey
187.  23.34 Wriiglly
188.  23.53 tyrantcubes
189.  23.62 cubesrawesome
190.  24.40 Bubbagrub
190.  24.40 BleachedTurtle
192.  24.56 ditto_64
193.  24.90 UnknownCanvas
194.  25.37 CubicChipmunk
195.  26.26 PingPongCuber
196.  26.90 alexl
197.  27.69 ABadRubiksSolver
198.  28.54 [email protected]
199.  28.71 Theo Leinad
200.  28.94 freshcuber.de
201.  29.41 GalaxyCuber
202.  32.65 Foreright
202.  32.65 dschieses
204.  34.68 keebruce
205.  34.78 Billybong378
206.  34.93 MatsBergsten
207.  36.82 Jacck
208.  37.54 One Wheel
209.  37.83 William Bate
210.  37.93 chunky
211.  38.61 Doofnoofer
212.  40.26 GabGab
213.  40.27 angry broom
214.  43.71 jam66150
215.  44.90 JailtonMendes
216.  45.56 tankpillow


*4x4x4*(134)
1.  30.45 cuberkid10
2.  33.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  34.20 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  34.51 Jscuber
5.  34.83 ichcubegern
6.  36.35 RileyN23
7.  36.49 Magdamini
8.  36.59 Marco21
9.  37.41 tJardigradHe
10.  37.42 G2013
11.  38.73 gustavw02
12.  39.38 MrKuba600
13.  39.53 CubicPickle
14.  39.55 OriginalUsername
15.  40.35 vedroboev
16.  40.42 Cheng
17.  40.56 Shadowjockey
18.  40.99 JoXCuber
19.  41.66 Marcus Siu
20.  42.54 MCuber
21.  43.25 Helmer Ewert
22.  43.55 Michael DeLaRosa
23.  43.63 Keenan Johnson
24.  44.06 HawaiiLife745
24.  44.06 2017LAMB06
26.  44.22 PokeCubes
27.  44.24 DGCubes
28.  44.32 CubicOreo
29.  44.76 Luke Garrett
30.  44.81 oskarinn
31.  46.46 BradenTheMagician
32.  48.43 João Vinicius
33.  48.49 MattP98
34.  48.54 20luky3
35.  48.69 abunickabhi
36.  49.06 sigalig
37.  49.09 boroc226han
38.  49.32 Pyra42
39.  49.44 Coinman_
39.  49.44 niclas.mach
41.  49.70 Kylegadj
42.  50.01 colegemuth
43.  50.56 Cooki348
44.  50.70 xyzzy
45.  50.83 Fred Lang
46.  51.82 Ontricus
46.  51.82 T1_M0
48.  52.14 YouCubing
49.  52.49 Dylan Swarts
50.  53.00 Kerry_Creech
51.  53.15 BiscutDNF
52.  53.25 Neb
53.  53.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  53.45 RandomPerson84
55.  53.68 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  54.07 Keroma12
57.  54.86 swankfukinc
57.  54.86 aaron paskow
59.  54.96 Matt Hudon
60.  55.07 Glomnipotent
61.  55.19 Toothcraver55
62.  55.20 PlayFun555
63.  55.29 [email protected]
64.  55.48 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  55.69 begiuli65
66.  56.04 m24816
67.  56.29 fun at the joy
68.  56.33 mrjames113083
69.  56.36 topppits
70.  56.47 ARandomCuber
71.  56.60 Emir Yusuf
72.  56.77 Turkey vld
73.  57.98 VJW
74.  58.87 sleipnir
75.  59.84 V.Kochergin
76.  59.95 tavery343
77.  1:00.80 MartinN13
78.  1:01.64 whatshisbucket
79.  1:01.99 cubeshepherd
80.  1:02.25 [email protected]
81.  1:03.48 Last Layer King
82.  1:03.66 Mate Kepes
83.  1:03.71 jronge94
84.  1:03.73 EdubCubes
85.  1:03.75 NathanaelCubes
86.  1:04.15 elimescube
87.  1:04.44 brad711
88.  1:04.47 hotufos
89.  1:05.51 Juicejam
90.  1:05.80 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
91.  1:06.41 oliviervlcube
92.  1:06.97 cytokid101
93.  1:07.17 Antto Pitkänen
94.  1:08.05 UnknownCanvas
95.  1:08.70 Trig0n
96.  1:09.33 John Benwell
97.  1:11.32 VIBE_ZT
98.  1:11.82 Bogdan
99.  1:12.41 TheNoobCuber
100.  1:12.46 RifleCat
101.  1:14.13 Logan
102.  1:16.14 Austin Henry
103.  1:16.72 BleachedTurtle
104.  1:17.62 Awesomesaucer
105.  1:18.73 d2polld
106.  1:19.60 yovliporat
107.  1:19.76 VDel_234_
108.  1:21.19 Reizii_
109.  1:22.33 Mike Hughey
110.  1:22.51 Petri Krzywacki
111.  1:22.80 One Wheel
112.  1:23.63 Hjerpower
113.  1:23.70 JMHCubed
114.  1:24.15 Ian Pang
115.  1:28.23 julio974
116.  1:28.39 FaTyl
117.  1:28.68 nms777
118.  1:30.61 theos
119.  1:33.51 Jmuncuber
120.  1:34.15 MrLunarWolf
121.  1:34.37 Arnav13
122.  1:36.79 RamenNoodles
123.  1:37.26 Schmizee
124.  1:41.16 PingPongCuber
125.  1:44.33 freshcuber.de
126.  1:44.62 tyrantcubes
127.  1:54.26 dschieses
128.  2:05.88 MatsBergsten
129.  2:22.39 [email protected]
130.  2:34.18 Doofnoofer
131.  3:54.23 GalaxyCuber
132.  DNF Guilhermehrc
132.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
132.  DNF Wriiglly


*5x5x5*(92)
1.  1:02.22 cuberkid10
2.  1:04.51 uesyuu
3.  1:05.50 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  1:05.63 ichcubegern
5.  1:05.75 thecubingwizard
6.  1:06.82 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:09.03 tJardigradHe
8.  1:09.65 gustavw02
9.  1:12.32 Shadowjockey
10.  1:13.04 JoXCuber
11.  1:15.01 OriginalUsername
12.  1:16.10 RileyN23
13.  1:18.16 PokeCubes
14.  1:18.76 CubicPickle
15.  1:21.34 MrKuba600
16.  1:21.71 DGCubes
17.  1:21.88 sigalig
18.  1:23.44 abunickabhi
19.  1:23.86 AidanNoogie
20.  1:25.19 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:25.99 Keroma12
22.  1:26.44 YouCubing
23.  1:28.34 CubicOreo
24.  1:28.77 Cheng
25.  1:30.40 xyzzy
26.  1:30.58 turtwig
27.  1:30.76 Michael DeLaRosa
28.  1:31.67 begiuli65
29.  1:35.12 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
30.  1:35.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  1:36.49 boroc226han
32.  1:37.02 Keenan Johnson
33.  1:37.96 Coinman_
34.  1:38.50 colegemuth
35.  1:39.01 João Vinicius
36.  1:40.55 aaron paskow
37.  1:41.79 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:41.95 oskarinn
39.  1:41.97 mrjames113083
40.  1:44.75 Glomnipotent
41.  1:45.12 MattP98
42.  1:45.33 Kerry_Creech
43.  1:47.04 niclas.mach
44.  1:47.27 m24816
45.  1:47.81 Neb
46.  1:47.93 Fred Lang
47.  1:48.98 VJW
48.  1:49.51 swankfukinc
49.  1:53.20 ARandomCuber
50.  1:53.52 Turkey vld
51.  1:54.15 PlayFun555
52.  1:57.09 [email protected]
53.  1:57.19 cubeshepherd
54.  1:58.12 T1_M0
55.  1:58.38 Matt Hudon
56.  1:58.96 Toothcraver55
57.  1:59.35 topppits
58.  1:59.51 jronge94
59.  1:59.98 brad711
60.  2:00.40 riz3ndrr
61.  2:03.33 Pyra42
62.  2:03.79 Last Layer King
63.  2:04.33 Ontricus
64.  2:04.84 whatshisbucket
65.  2:07.16 BiscutDNF
66.  2:08.75 audiophile121
67.  2:11.99 Mike Hughey
68.  2:14.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
69.  2:15.69 RandomPerson84
70.  2:16.40 oliviervlcube
71.  2:21.06 Cooki348
72.  2:21.35 John Benwell
73.  2:21.65 Hjerpower
74.  2:27.54 hakatashi
75.  2:28.86 Ian Pang
76.  2:29.71 VIBE_ZT
77.  2:30.12 One Wheel
78.  2:32.05 Antto Pitkänen
79.  2:32.49 Jmuncuber
80.  2:40.77 theos
81.  2:40.94 UnknownCanvas
82.  2:53.49 Petri Krzywacki
83.  2:57.23 tavery343
84.  2:58.00 MrLunarWolf
85.  2:58.35 V.Kochergin
86.  3:00.06 VDel_234_
87.  3:00.52 nms777
88.  3:09.96 Jacck
89.  3:27.15 dschieses
90.  3:49.58 freshcuber.de
91.  4:15.72 d2polld
92.  5:01.51 Doofnoofer


*6x6x6*(51)
1.  1:57.02 ichcubegern
2.  1:59.99 Marco21
3.  2:03.05 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:05.05 gustavw02
5.  2:06.59 thecubingwizard
6.  2:25.08 Keroma12
7.  2:26.83 HawaiiLife745
8.  2:29.35 CubicPickle
9.  2:30.27 Helmer Ewert
10.  2:33.54 tJardigradHe
11.  2:37.41 OriginalUsername
12.  2:43.26 sigalig
13.  2:44.05 PokeCubes
14.  2:44.80 Marcus Siu
15.  2:48.03 xyzzy
16.  2:48.30 CubicOreo
17.  2:54.34 DGCubes
18.  2:54.89 begiuli65
19.  2:54.92 YouCubing
20.  2:59.96 Neb
21.  3:03.17 Coinman_
22.  3:09.26 Keenan Johnson
23.  3:12.43 RileyN23
24.  3:22.02 swankfukinc
25.  3:28.40 MattP98
26.  3:28.59 Dylan Swarts
27.  3:28.83 oskarinn
28.  3:29.41 brunofclima
29.  3:32.84 ARandomCuber
30.  3:41.48 riz3ndrr
31.  3:45.13 [email protected]
32.  3:59.69 VJW
33.  4:06.30 jronge94
34.  4:08.31 m24816
35.  4:26.51 Fred Lang
36.  4:27.97 UnknownCanvas
37.  4:34.46 John Benwell
38.  4:37.45 One Wheel
39.  4:42.17 Hjerpower
40.  4:53.55 Mike Hughey
41.  4:54.21 VIBE_ZT
42.  4:59.55 theos
43.  5:14.79 whatshisbucket
44.  5:17.39 Jacck
45.  5:38.52 Jmuncuber
46.  5:51.96 Petri Krzywacki
47.  7:05.13 MrLunarWolf
48.  DNF Kerry_Creech
48.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  DNF BiscutDNF
48.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(36)
1.  2:53.72 Marco21
2.  3:03.10 ichcubegern
3.  3:21.11 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:40.51 HawaiiLife745
5.  3:43.68 Keroma12
6.  3:56.35 OriginalUsername
7.  3:56.85 PokeCubes
8.  4:10.28 CubicOreo
9.  4:18.14 DGCubes
10.  4:23.56 Neb
11.  4:41.66 Coinman_
12.  4:49.01 YouCubing
13.  4:58.53 abunickabhi
14.  5:08.82 swankfukinc
15.  5:14.74 MattP98
16.  5:19.16 oskarinn
17.  5:26.92 BradenTheMagician
18.  5:38.62 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  5:40.25 ARandomCuber
20.  6:01.16 m24816
21.  6:09.65 Fred Lang
22.  6:35.73 UnknownCanvas
23.  6:35.84 jronge94
24.  6:50.47 Hjerpower
25.  7:00.60 One Wheel
26.  7:26.97 theos
27.  7:34.29 riz3ndrr
28.  7:34.36 VIBE_ZT
29.  7:55.29 Mike Hughey
30.  8:15.61 Jmuncuber
31.  8:18.73 VJW
32.  8:31.43 Alpha cuber
33.  DNF tJardigradHe
33.  DNF brunofclima
33.  DNF Dylan Swarts
33.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(78)
1.  4.45 asacuber
2.  8.42 oskarinn
3.  8.81 vedroboev


Spoiler



4.  8.99 Khairur Rachim
5.  9.07 Aadil- ali
6.  9.36 Legomanz
7.  9.48 JoXCuber
8.  12.35 Magdamini
9.  13.84 abunickabhi
10.  14.30 TipsterTrickster
11.  16.07 [email protected]
12.  16.57 NathanaelCubes
12.  16.57 T1_M0
14.  17.01 ExultantCarn
15.  18.95 OriginalUsername
16.  19.01 HydroCubing
17.  20.08 BradenTheMagician
18.  21.08 MartinN13
19.  21.69 YouCubing
20.  23.15 Last Layer King
21.  23.25 aaron paskow
22.  23.98 Keenan Johnson
23.  24.06 PokeCubes
24.  24.19 Mike Hughey
25.  24.26 [email protected]
26.  24.38 Glomnipotent
27.  24.58 Shadowjockey
28.  24.89 MatsBergsten
29.  25.59 FaTyl
30.  26.89 Mate Kepes
31.  27.69 HawaiiLife745
32.  29.02 DGCubes
33.  29.89 BiscutDNF
34.  30.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
35.  30.66 cuberkid10
36.  32.72 Jmuncuber
37.  35.23 VJW
38.  37.68 angry broom
39.  37.95 DallasCuber
40.  38.55 whatshisbucket
41.  38.96 RandomPerson84
42.  39.31 MattP98
43.  40.08 Fred Lang
44.  41.33 Trig0n
45.  41.96 yovliporat
46.  44.96 Turkey vld
47.  44.99 Bogdan
48.  45.21 m24816
49.  46.25 Angry_Mob
50.  46.46 Antto Pitkänen
51.  46.92 Jacck
52.  47.57 Dylan Swarts
53.  48.42 Wriiglly
54.  50.81 jronge94
55.  51.59 RileyN23
56.  53.03 tavery343
57.  53.97 João Vinicius
58.  54.47 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  1:11.19 John Benwell
60.  1:18.00 One Wheel
61.  1:24.99 Cheng
62.  1:28.41 Coneman
63.  1:36.28 VIBE_ZT
64.  2:17.96 theos
65.  DNF MCuber
65.  DNF d2polld
65.  DNF Billybong378
65.  DNF VTCubers
65.  DNF Hjerpower
65.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
65.  DNF G2013
65.  DNF niclas.mach
65.  DNF 2017LAMB06
65.  DNF ichcubegern
65.  DNF Caleb/spooderskewb
65.  DNF Austin Henry
65.  DNF begiuli65
65.  DNF Reizii_


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)
1.  21.40 Andrew_Rizo
2.  23.04 G2013
3.  25.26 Supercuber


Spoiler



4.  26.72 sigalig
5.  29.45 ican97
6.  35.63 T1_M0
7.  38.97 abunickabhi
8.  49.19 vedroboev
9.  49.89 [email protected]
10.  50.22 David ep
11.  50.70 Keenan Johnson
12.  1:09.55 MatsBergsten
13.  1:13.72 Keroma12
14.  1:23.96 Khairur Rachim
15.  1:25.04 BiscutDNF
16.  1:26.45 Mike Hughey
17.  1:28.68 Last Layer King
18.  1:32.88 Deri Nata Wijaya
19.  1:33.17 topppits
20.  1:34.72 Brendan Bakker
21.  1:43.21 FaTyl
22.  1:54.06 Glomnipotent
23.  1:59.03 PokeCubes
24.  2:01.31 niclas.mach
25.  2:03.45 cubeshepherd
26.  2:04.98 NathanaelCubes
27.  2:08.52 MattP98
28.  2:17.54 m24816
29.  2:24.99 BradenTheMagician
30.  2:27.82 brad711
31.  2:33.30 whatshisbucket
32.  2:34.80 elimescube
33.  2:40.26 jronge94
34.  2:47.44 Dylan Swarts
35.  3:42.88 Jacck
36.  4:13.28 dschieses
37.  4:21.80 JoXCuber
38.  4:33.86 Trig0n
39.  5:03.46 Coneman
40.  5:43.89 Mate Kepes
41.  6:26.24 tavery343
42.  8:57.26 Juicejam
43.  DNF João Vinicius
43.  DNF VIBE_ZT
43.  DNF One Wheel
43.  DNF ichcubegern
43.  DNF theos
43.  DNF speedsolving.com
43.  DNF Shadowjockey


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(20)
1.  1:43.89 sigalig
2.  2:51.78 abunickabhi
3.  4:06.41 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  5:50.08 Mike Hughey
5.  6:19.00 MatsBergsten
6.  6:29.75 Keroma12
7.  7:15.19 BiscutDNF
8.  8:43.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
9.  8:53.77 Jacck
10.  9:15.61 topppits
11.  12:56.71 elimescube
12.  16:00.94 Last Layer King
13.  DNF [email protected]
13.  DNF G2013
13.  DNF thecubingwizard
13.  DNF brad711
13.  DNF VIBE_ZT
13.  DNF Dylan Swarts
13.  DNF PokeCubes
13.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  10:30.67 Mike Hughey
2.  12:03.04 Keroma12
3.  14:27.90 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  16:44.03 Jacck
5.  28:09.93 DGCubes
6.  DNF BiscutDNF
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF sigalig
6.  DNF T1_M0
6.  DNF PokeCubes


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  27:05.06 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  39:32.51 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  49/53 57:49 sigalig
2.  16/17 57:29 Deri Nata Wijaya
3.  9/11 55:34 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  14/21 57:26 Keroma12
5.  7/9 56:48 Last Layer King
6.  4/4 10:44 Mike Hughey
7.  4/4 16:56 FaTyl
8.  2/2 1:23 abunickabhi
9.  2/3 14:24 elimescube
10.  2/3 25:29 Dylan Swarts
11.  5/9 39:36 BiscutDNF
12. DNF(1/2 13:56) brunofclima
12. DNF(1/2 11:51) João Vinicius
12. DNF(4/9 44:45) [email protected]
12. DNF(2/5 26:48) MatsBergsten
12. DNF(2/5 29:30) PokeCubes


*3x3x3 one-handed*(145)
1.  12.39 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.85 Jscuber
3.  14.36 tolgakantarci


Spoiler



4.  15.22 turtwig
5.  15.28 ichcubegern
6.  15.48 GenTheThief
7.  15.91 OriginalUsername
8.  15.92 M1n1turtl3
9.  16.01 DailyCuber
10.  16.26 Luke Garrett
11.  16.38 Kylegadj
12.  16.78 PokeCubes
13.  16.90 thecubingwizard
14.  16.91 mihnea3000
15.  17.24 cuberkid10
16.  17.36 2017LAMB06
17.  17.38 Helmer Ewert
18.  17.74 David ep
19.  18.10 CubicPickle
20.  18.42 Marco21
21.  18.76 tJardigradHe
22.  19.04 NathanaelCubes
23.  19.13 vedroboev
24.  19.23 Magdamini
25.  19.65 Marcus Siu
26.  19.88 YouCubing
27.  20.01 sleipnir
28.  20.13 Zeke Mackay
29.  20.21 ARandomCuber
30.  20.25 Cheng
31.  20.42 HawaiiLife745
32.  20.54 gustavw02
33.  20.56 niclas.mach
34.  20.76 Last Layer King
35.  21.07 CubicOreo
36.  21.43 BradenTheMagician
37.  21.88 DGCubes
38.  21.97 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  21.97 Shadowjockey
40.  22.01 MartinN13
41.  22.02 MrKuba600
42.  22.30 [email protected]
43.  22.33 abunickabhi
44.  22.46 boroc226han
45.  22.47 Michael DeLaRosa
46.  22.73 aaron paskow
47.  22.88 Toothcraver55
48.  22.90 Kerry_Creech
49.  23.33 tigermaxi
50.  23.40 JoXCuber
51.  23.54 MCuber
52.  23.76 Glomnipotent
53.  23.94 RandomPerson84
54.  23.99 oskarinn
55.  24.00 brunofclima
56.  24.47 Supercuber
57.  24.50 Cooki348
58.  24.51 begiuli65
59.  24.59 Ontricus
60.  24.75 Mate Kepes
61.  25.07 João Vinicius
62.  25.35 BiscutDNF
63.  25.57 xyzzy
64.  25.65 MattP98
65.  25.67 [email protected]
66.  25.73 RileyN23
67.  25.91 Trig0n
68.  26.48 EdubCubes
69.  26.82 yovliporat
70.  26.94 speedcube.insta
71.  27.10 Awesomesaucer
72.  27.35 Dylan Swarts
73.  27.46 Keroma12
74.  27.70 Letmeinpls
74.  27.70 jronge94
76.  27.73 Neb
77.  27.85 Juicejam
78.  29.01 MathNoobz
79.  29.08 Angry_Mob
80.  29.71 Pyra42
81.  29.79 d2polld
82.  29.97 Keenan Johnson
83.  30.03 Turkey vld
84.  30.06 swankfukinc
85.  30.15 mrjames113083
86.  30.53 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  30.64 V.Kochergin
88.  30.70 nms777
89.  30.97 Matt Hudon
90.  31.02 Logan
91.  31.15 Antto Pitkänen
92.  31.38 Bogdan
93.  31.50 riz3ndrr
94.  32.11 CraZZ CFOP
95.  32.50 tavery343
96.  32.67 Fred Lang
97.  33.10 m24816
98.  33.26 Caleb/spooderskewb
99.  33.45 TheNoobCuber
100.  33.75 hotufos
101.  34.37 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
102.  34.59 fun at the joy
103.  34.79 Reizii_
104.  35.03 VJW
105.  35.44 [email protected]
106.  36.71 RifleCat
107.  36.82 Emir Yusuf
108.  37.48 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  37.93 VIBE_ZT
110.  38.66 buzzteam4
111.  38.85 julio974
112.  39.32 minnow
113.  39.36 DesertWolf
113.  39.36 colegemuth
115.  39.83 JMHCubed
116.  40.37 Hjerpower
117.  40.59 Mike Hughey
118.  41.63 freshcuber.de
119.  41.89 DallasCuber
120.  41.94 Parke187
121.  42.00 Schmizee
122.  44.86 One Wheel
123.  44.89 jsgamemaker
124.  45.42 John Benwell
125.  46.12 Austin Henry
126.  47.02 brad711
127.  50.43 Petri Krzywacki
128.  51.11 VTCubers
129.  51.98 Nard Cubes
130.  53.62 Arnav13
131.  54.94 Ian Pang
132.  57.31 Wriiglly
133.  57.73 Jmuncuber
134.  58.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
135.  59.87 UnknownCanvas
136.  1:00.39 MrLunarWolf
137.  1:00.82 Praneel710
138.  1:02.46 Brayden Adams
139.  1:06.81 Jacck
140.  1:08.83 ABadRubiksSolver
141.  1:20.45 RamenNoodles
142.  1:37.73 angry broom
143.  1:42.77 theos
144.  1:54.85 Billybong378
145.  DNF GabGab


*3x3x3 With feet*(23)
1.  33.23 DhruvA
2.  39.21 tJardigradHe
3.  42.47 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  48.29 HawaiiLife745
5.  50.40 OriginalUsername
6.  56.28 V.Kochergin
7.  59.41 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:00.48 Zeke Mackay
9.  1:14.80 ichcubegern
10.  1:32.65 MartinN13
11.  1:33.85 PokeCubes
12.  1:39.39 One Wheel
13.  1:42.57 Kerry_Creech
14.  1:44.37 João Vinicius
15.  1:55.96 Mike Hughey
16.  2:21.83 Neb
17.  2:29.18 VIBE_ZT
18.  2:33.56 BiscutDNF
19.  3:08.83 Parke187
20.  4:53.11 DallasCuber
21.  4:57.11 VJW
22.  DNF angry broom
22.  DNF Hjerpower


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(31)
1.  35.41 ichcubegern
2.  42.43 vedroboev
3.  43.83 JailtonMendes


Spoiler



4.  44.38 T1_M0
5.  48.98 abunickabhi
6.  55.58 Shadowjockey
7.  1:01.02 JoXCuber
8.  1:01.82 PokeCubes
9.  1:06.44 begiuli65
10.  1:11.21 whatshisbucket
11.  1:12.34 Mike Hughey
12.  1:15.80 colegemuth
13.  1:31.27 Fred Lang
14.  1:32.18 RifleCat
15.  2:06.16 Neb
16.  2:37.79 Jacck
17.  2:40.87 theos
18.  2:48.54 Trig0n
19.  2:50.28 CubicPickle
20.  3:16.76 Turkey vld
21.  3:45.89 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
22.  4:35.45 Hjerpower
23.  4:42.20 John Benwell
24.  4:59.67 PotatoesAreUs
25.  DNF MatsBergsten
25.  DNF niclas.mach
25.  DNF cuberkid10
25.  DNF BiscutDNF
25.  DNF DallasCuber
25.  DNF MrLunarWolf
25.  DNF boroc226han


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)
1.  25.00 (26, 24, 25) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  25.33 (29, 26, 21) lejitcuber
3.  27.33 (26, 30, 26) thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (25, 27, 35) theos
5.  29.33 (31, 30, 27) Shadowjockey
5.  29.33 (29, 30, 29) CyanSandwich
7.  30.33 (31, 31, 29) Theo Leinad
8.  30.67 (32, 30, 30) Bubbagrub
9.  31.33 (31, 31, 32) xyzzy
10.  31.67 (34, 32, 29) T1_M0
11.  32.67 (33, 34, 31) asacuber
12.  33.00 (33, 33, 33) Bogdan
13.  35.33 (39, 33, 34) craccho
14.  36.33 (36, 35, 38) Mike Hughey
15.  37.33 (33, 40, 39) Jacck
16.  37.67 (38, 46, 29) G2013
17.  38.33 (37, 39, 39) OriginalUsername
18.  41.00 (42, 35, 46) TipsterTrickster
19.  42.33 (51, 44, 32) ichcubegern
20.  46.33 (44, 51, 44) aaron paskow
21.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
21.  DNF (DNF, 29, DNS) Sixstringcal
21.  DNF (31, 44, DNS) SimonK
21.  DNF (33, 32, DNS) Helmer Ewert
21.  DNF (35, 36, DNS) brad711
21.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) PokeCubes
21.  DNF (50, DNF, DNF) BiscutDNF
21.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
21.  DNF (55, DNS, DNS) begiuli65
21.  DNF (61, DNF, DNS) Color Cuber
21.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Trig0n


*2-3-4 Relay*(89)
1.  43.91 cuberkid10
2.  45.95 ichcubegern
3.  49.22 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  52.14 tJardigradHe
5.  55.33 vedroboev
6.  56.33 OriginalUsername
7.  56.39 HawaiiLife745
8.  57.49 Shadowjockey
9.  57.74 PokeCubes
10.  58.95 DGCubes
11.  59.33 Cheng
12.  59.38 boroc226han
13.  59.77 RileyN23
14.  1:00.29 JoXCuber
15.  1:00.99 CubicPickle
16.  1:01.95 oskarinn
17.  1:03.47 Ontricus
18.  1:04.44 abunickabhi
19.  1:07.21 m24816
20.  1:07.26 João Vinicius
21.  1:07.69 YouCubing
22.  1:08.56 Djangovend
23.  1:09.02 Luke Garrett
24.  1:09.60 CubicOreo
25.  1:10.21 niclas.mach
26.  1:10.79 Cooki348
27.  1:10.97 Neb
28.  1:11.01 Turkey vld
29.  1:11.30 [email protected]
30.  1:12.24 BiscutDNF
31.  1:12.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  1:13.33 riz3ndrr
33.  1:13.36 Glomnipotent
34.  1:13.37 Fred Lang
35.  1:13.47 T1_M0
36.  1:14.43 ARandomCuber
37.  1:14.94 Keroma12
38.  1:15.26 Kerry_Creech
39.  1:15.77 Emir Yusuf
40.  1:17.01 RandomPerson84
41.  1:17.12 tavery343
42.  1:17.70 VJW
43.  1:18.81 Mate Kepes
44.  1:19.21 jronge94
45.  1:19.22 swankfukinc
46.  1:20.42 aaron paskow
47.  1:21.25 Dylan Swarts
48.  1:21.52 Coneman
49.  1:22.97 Coinman_
50.  1:22.99 Toothcraver55
51.  1:25.14 begiuli65
52.  1:25.64 whatshisbucket
53.  1:26.12 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
54.  1:27.17 [email protected]
55.  1:31.48 VIBE_ZT
56.  1:32.09 Antto Pitkänen
57.  1:36.45 hotufos
58.  1:36.64 V.Kochergin
59.  1:37.21 John Benwell
60.  1:37.57 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  1:39.10 Juicejam
62.  1:39.61 Trig0n
63.  1:41.17 Ian Pang
64.  1:41.51 d2polld
65.  1:43.41 Reizii_
66.  1:44.78 Last Layer King
67.  1:46.89 brad711
68.  1:48.56 Awesomesaucer
69.  1:48.70 Mike Hughey
70.  1:49.17 Austin Henry
71.  1:57.84 Petri Krzywacki
72.  2:01.82 Jmuncuber
73.  2:03.24 theos
74.  2:05.20 UnknownCanvas
75.  2:05.25 MrLunarWolf
76.  2:05.38 One Wheel
77.  2:05.52 nms777
78.  2:07.54 FaTyl
79.  2:12.28 xyzzy
80.  2:16.64 Caleb/spooderskewb
81.  2:16.82 Arnav13
82.  2:16.87 freshcuber.de
83.  2:20.40 Nard Cubes
84.  2:21.32 Hjerpower
85.  2:29.38 Schmizee
86.  2:32.16 RamenNoodles
87.  2:45.00 PingPongCuber
88.  2:49.76 Diving Cuber
89.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(51)
1.  1:52.92 cuberkid10
2.  1:55.18 Khairur Rachim
3.  2:04.61 RileyN23


Spoiler



4.  2:05.62 tJardigradHe
5.  2:06.28 Shadowjockey
6.  2:16.53 ichcubegern
7.  2:22.19 DGCubes
8.  2:23.55 OriginalUsername
9.  2:28.37 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:28.76 PokeCubes
11.  2:34.30 JoXCuber
12.  2:42.03 abunickabhi
13.  2:47.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  2:47.92 Keroma12
15.  2:52.07 begiuli65
16.  2:53.22 CubicOreo
17.  2:53.83 xyzzy
18.  2:54.52 boroc226han
19.  2:58.02 Coinman_
20.  3:03.35 Dylan Swarts
21.  3:07.96 niclas.mach
22.  3:08.05 aaron paskow
23.  3:12.71 ARandomCuber
24.  3:12.81 [email protected]
25.  3:14.55 Neb
26.  3:15.48 swankfukinc
27.  3:19.30 VJW
28.  3:32.19 m24816
29.  3:39.63 RandomPerson84
30.  3:41.94 whatshisbucket
31.  3:42.50 BiscutDNF
32.  3:50.77 John Benwell
33.  4:08.36 Cooki348
34.  4:14.54 Ian Pang
35.  4:15.47 VIBE_ZT
36.  4:18.88 tavery343
37.  4:21.96 Hjerpower
38.  4:30.35 One Wheel
39.  4:31.58 theos
40.  4:37.62 V.Kochergin
41.  4:41.47 Jmuncuber
42.  4:45.72 Mike Hughey
43.  4:47.75 UnknownCanvas
44.  4:49.79 MrLunarWolf
45.  4:56.49 hotufos
46.  5:02.09 Trig0n
47.  5:18.40 Petri Krzywacki
48.  5:34.74 nms777
49.  6:37.15 freshcuber.de
50.  6:48.28 d2polld
51.  DNF Fred Lang


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(29)
1.  4:22.10 ichcubegern
2.  4:51.08 abunickabhi
3.  4:56.73 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:58.49 Shadowjockey
5.  5:05.58 PokeCubes
6.  5:13.53 OriginalUsername
7.  5:17.72 Keroma12
8.  5:18.89 DGCubes
9.  5:40.89 begiuli65
10.  5:42.93 xyzzy
11.  5:45.96 CubicOreo
12.  5:51.49 PotatoesAreUs
13.  6:24.38 Neb
14.  6:53.27 swankfukinc
15.  7:06.34 m24816
16.  7:10.84 VJW
17.  7:24.31 Dylan Swarts
18.  7:45.58 Fred Lang
19.  8:41.81 John Benwell
20.  9:00.14 Hjerpower
21.  9:24.30 whatshisbucket
22.  9:34.29 theos
23.  9:43.54 VIBE_ZT
24.  9:49.60 One Wheel
25.  9:51.28 UnknownCanvas
26.  10:26.43 MrLunarWolf
27.  10:34.81 Jmuncuber
28.  11:06.33 Mike Hughey
29.  DNF OJ Cubing


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(23)
1.  7:17.08 ichcubegern
2.  7:39.29 Shadowjockey
3.  8:52.00 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  9:08.45 OriginalUsername
5.  9:15.10 PokeCubes
6.  9:16.52 Keroma12
7.  9:34.03 DGCubes
8.  9:59.60 abunickabhi
9.  10:59.57 begiuli65
10.  11:17.45 Neb
11.  11:22.75 Dylan Swarts
12.  11:48.89 swankfukinc
13.  12:11.60 OJ Cubing
14.  12:46.21 m24816
15.  14:19.08 VJW
16.  15:13.86 Hjerpower
17.  15:42.79 UnknownCanvas
18.  16:11.37 One Wheel
19.  16:46.45 VIBE_ZT
20.  17:21.44 John Benwell
21.  18:34.20 Mike Hughey
22.  19:19.52 Last Layer King
23.  19:42.16 Antto Pitkänen


*Clock*(55)
1.  6.03 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.21 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.24 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.53 Djangovend
5.  7.30 MattP98
6.  7.41 T1_M0
7.  7.42 YouCubing
8.  7.58 MartinN13
9.  7.96 MCuber
10.  8.20 cuberkid10
11.  8.28 vedroboev
12.  8.39 buzzteam4
13.  8.79 JoXCuber
14.  9.67 Matt Hudon
15.  9.72 oliviervlcube
16.  9.80 BradenTheMagician
17.  10.42 Magdamini
18.  10.57 DGCubes
19.  11.16 Luke Garrett
20.  11.17 OriginalUsername
21.  11.80 niclas.mach
22.  12.16 PokeCubes
23.  12.34 RyuKagamine
24.  12.62 Hjerpower
25.  12.99 ichcubegern
26.  13.57 InlandEmpireCuber
27.  13.62 M1n1turtl3
28.  13.90 Shadowjockey
29.  14.00 HawaiiLife745
30.  14.80 João Vinicius
31.  14.88 Antto Pitkänen
32.  14.96 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
32.  14.96 CubicOreo
34.  15.49 oskarinn
35.  15.85 Mike Hughey
36.  16.38 Fred Lang
37.  17.21 VIBE_ZT
38.  19.24 jronge94
39.  19.61 Parke187
40.  20.07 swankfukinc
41.  20.55 Austin Henry
42.  20.65 Foreright
43.  21.04 boroc226han
44.  21.36 Trig0n
45.  21.39 Neb
46.  22.13 freshcuber.de
47.  24.58 Pyra42
48.  26.47 [email protected]
49.  28.37 hotufos
50.  29.29 DallasCuber
51.  29.77 alexl
52.  29.87 John Benwell
53.  36.04 m24816
54.  44.64 Jmuncuber
55.  1:34.79 One Wheel


*Megaminx*(71)
1.  49.58 Magdamini
2.  50.02 thecubingwizard
3.  50.46 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  57.42 Khairur Rachim
5.  58.25 whatshisbucket
6.  1:04.53 GenTheThief
7.  1:06.23 MCuber
8.  1:06.60 cuberkid10
9.  1:06.99 OriginalUsername
10.  1:10.36 CubicOreo
11.  1:10.37 DGCubes
12.  1:10.49 Pyra42
13.  1:12.92 MrKuba600
14.  1:14.59 tJardigradHe
15.  1:15.31 Shadowjockey
16.  1:15.59 ichcubegern
17.  1:17.45 Luke Garrett
18.  1:21.27 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:21.50 HawaiiLife745
20.  1:24.40 YouCubing
21.  1:24.82 Turkey vld
22.  1:26.25 JoXCuber
23.  1:27.65 Marco21
24.  1:28.21 begiuli65
25.  1:28.90 T1_M0
26.  1:29.99 V.Kochergin
27.  1:32.99 PokeCubes
28.  1:33.63 audiophile121
29.  1:34.85 ARandomCuber
30.  1:35.03 colegemuth
31.  1:35.88 niclas.mach
32.  1:37.52 tavery343
33.  1:38.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  1:39.58 oskarinn
35.  1:39.85 Neb
36.  1:41.31 cubeshepherd
37.  1:41.52 Keenan Johnson
38.  1:41.67 swankfukinc
39.  1:41.85 TheNoobCuber
40.  1:42.28 CubicPickle
41.  1:45.67 Coneman
42.  1:46.25 Antto Pitkänen
43.  1:47.70 abunickabhi
44.  1:48.23 Coinman_
45.  1:49.95 Fred Lang
46.  1:51.18 nms777
47.  1:51.33 MattP98
48.  1:54.20 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
49.  1:56.16 João Vinicius
50.  1:56.19 Toothcraver55
51.  2:04.72 boroc226han
52.  2:06.63 mrjames113083
53.  2:09.63 m24816
54.  2:10.82 Trig0n
55.  2:11.64 Kerry_Creech
56.  2:23.36 Mike Hughey
57.  2:28.59 Jmuncuber
58.  2:33.65 fun at the joy
59.  2:35.44 Mate Kepes
60.  2:37.19 VIBE_ZT
61.  2:44.76 Austin Henry
62.  2:46.36 Petri Krzywacki
63.  2:54.66 Hjerpower
64.  3:09.29 One Wheel
65.  3:15.52 Cooki348
66.  3:18.26 tyrantcubes
67.  3:23.39 jronge94
68.  3:25.36 VJW
69.  3:35.92 SpartanSailor
70.  3:40.09 UnknownCanvas
71.  4:01.17 freshcuber.de


*Pyraminx*(133)
1.  2.71 DailyCuber
2.  2.76 JakubDrobny
3.  2.77 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.79 aaron paskow
5.  2.87 SimonK
6.  2.90 tJardigradHe
7.  3.07 Pyra42
8.  3.11 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.14 MrKuba600
10.  3.24 Magdamini
11.  3.29 Djangovend
12.  3.35 oliviervlcube
13.  3.48 Ontricus
14.  3.50 Cooki348
15.  3.62 Kerry_Creech
16.  3.68 lejitcuber
17.  4.01 CubicOreo
18.  4.03 HydroCubing
19.  4.12 T1_M0
20.  4.13 JMHCubed
21.  4.20 Trig0n
22.  4.41 ichcubegern
23.  4.45 vedroboev
24.  4.51 JoXCuber
25.  4.57 Cheng
26.  4.58 João Vinicius
27.  4.75 UnknownCanvas
28.  4.77 MCuber
28.  4.77 cuberkid10
30.  4.81 Neb
31.  4.82 Marcus Siu
32.  4.96 BradenTheMagician
32.  4.96 Shadowjockey
34.  4.97 NathanaelCubes
35.  5.01 Toothcraver55
36.  5.03 Billybong378
37.  5.27 RileyN23
38.  5.28 begiuli65
38.  5.28 cubeshepherd
40.  5.31 YouCubing
41.  5.32 Parke187
42.  5.44 MartinN13
43.  5.49 niclas.mach
44.  5.64 Emir Yusuf
45.  5.65 MattP98
46.  5.68 TipsterTrickster
47.  5.72 Luke Garrett
48.  5.74 whatshisbucket
49.  5.79 Keenan Johnson
50.  6.06 Zeke Mackay
51.  6.08 OriginalUsername
52.  6.11 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
53.  6.20 Turkey vld
54.  6.25 mrjames113083
55.  6.29 [email protected]
56.  6.42 camcuber
57.  6.55 Coneman
58.  6.63 Logan
59.  6.78 HawaiiLife745
60.  6.79 RandomPerson84
61.  6.85 riz3ndrr
62.  6.86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
63.  6.97 TheNoobCuber
64.  7.02 gustavw02
65.  7.06 Kylegadj
66.  7.11 RifleCat
67.  7.12 EdubCubes
68.  7.34 boroc226han
69.  7.39 V.Kochergin
70.  7.42 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  7.46 Angry_Mob
72.  7.64 [email protected]
73.  7.67 DallasCuber
74.  7.70 oskarinn
75.  7.72 Austin Henry
76.  7.86 VIBE_ZT
77.  8.14 Alpha cuber
78.  8.38 alexl
79.  8.39 ARandomCuber
80.  8.43 [email protected]
81.  8.45 Fred Lang
82.  8.46 hakatashi
83.  8.47 ABadRubiksSolver
84.  8.99 Keroma12
85.  9.00 Caleb/spooderskewb
86.  9.11 PokeCubes
87.  9.14 Antto Pitkänen
88.  9.15 nms777
89.  9.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
90.  9.28 CubicPickle
91.  9.35 tavery343
92.  9.55 abunickabhi
93.  9.70 Hjerpower
94.  10.01 Glomnipotent
95.  10.04 Jmuncuber
96.  10.05 Bogdan
97.  10.06 VJW
98.  10.30 swankfukinc
99.  10.41 hotufos
100.  10.59 Diving Cuber
101.  10.61 Brayden Adams
102.  10.62 sigalig
103.  10.66 BiscutDNF
104.  10.78 m24816
105.  10.83 ImPaulPCG
106.  11.04 dschieses
107.  11.37 Dylan Swarts
108.  11.40 julio974
109.  11.60 theos
110.  11.62 d2polld
111.  11.89 PingPongCuber
112.  12.20 Mike Hughey
113.  12.23 Nard Cubes
114.  12.59 Juicejam
115.  12.71 FaTyl
116.  12.72 jronge94
117.  12.79 yovliporat
118.  13.65 Coinman_
119.  13.92 mcprofree
120.  14.10 tyrantcubes
121.  14.14 MrLunarWolf
122.  14.49 BleachedTurtle
123.  14.52 John Benwell
124.  14.60 topppits
125.  14.93 Jacck
126.  15.40 [GD] Frostbyte
127.  15.81 Ian Pang
128.  16.54 RamenNoodles
129.  17.23 freshcuber.de
130.  19.94 chunky
131.  21.06 jam66150
132.  22.95 One Wheel
133.  33.77 Supercuber


*Square-1*(79)
1.  8.50 David ep
2.  9.29 PokeCubes
3.  9.72 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  9.77 Helmer Ewert
5.  10.54 thecubingwizard
6.  12.63 cuberkid10
7.  12.88 Shadowjockey
8.  13.09 ichcubegern
9.  13.85 Zeke Mackay
10.  14.49 YouCubing
11.  14.91 JoXCuber
12.  15.08 BradenTheMagician
13.  15.31 SimonK
14.  15.60 MrKuba600
15.  16.46 Djangovend
16.  17.35 [email protected]
17.  17.48 JakubDrobny
18.  18.25 asacuber
19.  18.59 Kerry_Creech
20.  19.12 MattP98
21.  19.33 sigalig
22.  19.49 gustavw02
23.  19.57 oskarinn
24.  20.20 Magdamini
25.  20.32 Turkey vld
26.  20.62 RileyN23
27.  21.53 Ontricus
28.  21.68 DGCubes
29.  22.12 tJardigradHe
30.  23.35 HydroCubing
31.  23.50 CraZZ CFOP
32.  23.58 Keenan Johnson
33.  23.59 Luke Garrett
34.  24.88 OriginalUsername
35.  25.53 MCuber
36.  26.68 Electrical Cubing
37.  26.75 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
38.  26.82 João Vinicius
39.  26.89 HawaiiLife745
40.  27.10 cubeshepherd
41.  27.59 whatshisbucket
42.  27.89 CubicOreo
43.  31.07 VIBE_ZT
44.  31.43 Logan
45.  31.72 Neb
45.  31.72 Trig0n
47.  32.80 niclas.mach
48.  33.64 RifleCat
49.  36.24 BiscutDNF
50.  36.71 Fred Lang
51.  37.90 begiuli65
52.  38.62 MrLunarWolf
53.  39.10 lifeinpablo
54.  40.34 riz3ndrr
55.  40.80 CubicPickle
56.  41.98 Mike Hughey
57.  43.15 julio974
58.  45.02 Glomnipotent
59.  45.47 boroc226han
60.  45.76 Schmizee
61.  46.29 Hjerpower
62.  46.43 ARandomCuber
63.  46.51 FaTyl
64.  46.88 Cheng
65.  48.67 Bogdan
66.  52.58 hotufos
67.  53.64 Emir Yusuf
68.  53.69 theos
69.  55.88 Juicejam
70.  56.80 nms777
71.  58.32 swankfukinc
72.  59.25 Pyra42
73.  59.89 m24816
74.  1:05.25 jronge94
75.  1:08.36 Antto Pitkänen
76.  1:22.04 Brayden Adams
77.  1:26.98 Wriiglly
78.  1:29.00 tyrantcubes
79.  2:06.26 Jmuncuber


*Skewb*(116)
1.  2.67 RileyN23
2.  3.34 HydroCubing
3.  3.67 JMHCubed


Spoiler



4.  3.83 [email protected]
5.  4.14 MrKuba600
6.  4.21 tJardigradHe
7.  4.63 aaron paskow
8.  4.64 DailyCuber
9.  4.76 riz3ndrr
10.  4.83 MCuber
11.  4.98 d2polld
12.  5.02 Kylegadj
13.  5.06 TipsterTrickster
14.  5.14 Marcus Siu
15.  5.16 Magdamini
16.  5.35 João Vinicius
17.  5.41 CubicOreo
18.  5.50 vedroboev
19.  5.52 cuberkid10
20.  5.55 HawaiiLife745
21.  5.62 DGCubes
22.  5.65 Luke Garrett
23.  5.76 Trig0n
24.  5.80 cubeshepherd
25.  5.91 Caleb/spooderskewb
26.  5.95 MartinN13
27.  6.03 OriginalUsername
28.  6.06 Antto Pitkänen
29.  6.12 Kerry_Creech
30.  6.15 Coneman
31.  6.21 hotufos
32.  6.25 YouCubing
33.  6.29 gustavw02
34.  6.32 MattP98
35.  6.39 Legomanz
36.  6.41 oskarinn
37.  6.54 Emir Yusuf
38.  6.60 PokeCubes
39.  6.74 Shadowjockey
40.  6.76 ichcubegern
41.  6.78 boroc226han
42.  6.85 JakubDrobny
43.  6.99 oliviervlcube
44.  7.04 julio974
45.  7.15 Alpha cuber
46.  7.35 [email protected]
47.  7.46 whatshisbucket
48.  7.47 Toothcraver55
49.  7.48 ARandomCuber
50.  7.54 Neb
51.  7.57 BradenTheMagician
52.  7.66 CubicPickle
53.  7.89 JoXCuber
54.  7.93 niclas.mach
54.  7.93 VIBE_ZT
56.  7.99 NathanaelCubes
57.  8.03 Hjerpower
58.  8.17 Chris Van Der Brink
59.  8.32 T1_M0
60.  8.33 MrLunarWolf
61.  8.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  8.45 RifleCat
63.  8.51 lifeinpablo
64.  8.52 BiscutDNF
65.  8.61 Logan
66.  8.93 Keroma12
67.  8.97 Ontricus
68.  9.10 Austin Henry
69.  9.21 yovliporat
70.  9.22 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
71.  9.43 Juicejam
72.  9.46 Keenan Johnson
73.  9.47 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
74.  9.67 Fred Lang
75.  9.81 dschieses
76.  9.99 Schmizee
77.  10.13 V.Kochergin
77.  10.13 Reizii_
79.  10.14 DallasCuber
80.  10.24 sigalig
81.  10.25 cubesrawesome
82.  10.78 Parke187
83.  10.90 [email protected]
84.  11.27 Bogdan
85.  11.40 m24816
86.  11.47 FaTyl
87.  11.51 Cooki348
88.  11.83 Coinman_
89.  11.84 John Benwell
90.  11.87 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  11.93 abunickabhi
92.  12.35 theos
93.  12.39 jronge94
94.  12.47 Turkey vld
95.  12.50 jam66150
96.  12.54 Pyra42
97.  12.59 UnknownCanvas
97.  12.59 swankfukinc
99.  12.63 Nard Cubes
100.  12.70 [GD] Frostbyte
101.  12.86 begiuli65
102.  13.25 Wriiglly
103.  13.42 alexl
104.  14.07 topppits
105.  14.95 BleachedTurtle
106.  15.83 Jmuncuber
107.  17.87 Cheng
108.  18.14 Jacck
109.  18.39 Mike Hughey
110.  19.12 Glomnipotent
111.  20.76 PingPongCuber
112.  23.15 freshcuber.de
113.  24.47 ImPaulPCG
114.  25.44 nms777
115.  27.21 Petri Krzywacki
116.  28.14 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(33)
1.  24.04 DGCubes
2.  25.53 cubeshepherd
3.  26.85 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  30.85 ichcubegern
5.  33.28 CubicOreo
6.  34.54 Zeke Mackay
7.  34.64 PokeCubes
8.  34.80 YouCubing
9.  35.71 whatshisbucket
10.  36.13 colegemuth
11.  42.05 Trig0n
12.  42.29 RifleCat
13.  42.52 begiuli65
14.  43.92 MCuber
15.  45.09 Fred Lang
16.  46.25 abunickabhi
17.  47.21 Shadowjockey
18.  47.62 TheNoobCuber
19.  48.80 VIBE_ZT
20.  48.89 oskarinn
21.  50.66 TipsterTrickster
22.  51.14 Neb
23.  52.61 nms777
24.  57.47 tavery343
25.  58.13 hotufos
26.  59.14 m24816
27.  1:07.35 Mike Hughey
28.  1:09.72 BleachedTurtle
29.  1:09.97 Billybong378
30.  1:11.77 swankfukinc
31.  1:13.89 PingPongCuber
32.  1:24.18 Petri Krzywacki
33.  1:26.81 John Benwell


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:57.21 cuberkid10
2.  4:22.36 Magdamini
3.  4:25.00 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:38.98 JoXCuber
5.  4:41.77 ichcubegern
6.  5:02.45 OriginalUsername
7.  5:12.23 PokeCubes
8.  6:04.31 HawaiiLife745
9.  6:10.44 RifleCat
10.  6:25.02 Neb
11.  6:37.11 Fred Lang
12.  7:03.44 swankfukinc
13.  8:44.29 m24816
14.  8:57.21 Hjerpower
15.  9:23.40 Trig0n
16.  9:32.17 VIBE_ZT
17.  10:16.25 vilkkuti25
18.  10:17.31 Mike Hughey
19.  11:35.18 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  13:32.70 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(32)
1.  8.30 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.39 2017LAMB06
3.  12.42 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.33 tJardigradHe
5.  13.94 Trig0n
6.  14.12 João Vinicius
7.  16.88 TipsterTrickster
8.  16.92 cubeshepherd
9.  18.19 oskarinn
10.  18.78 CubicOreo
11.  20.94 Ontricus
12.  21.31 Zeke Mackay
13.  21.40 ARandomCuber
14.  21.47 VIBE_ZT
15.  23.25 OriginalUsername
16.  24.51 RifleCat
17.  26.39 ichcubegern
18.  27.39 julio974
19.  27.81 Kit Clement
20.  27.85 Kerry_Creech
21.  27.95 Neb
22.  28.61 Dylan Swarts
23.  29.33 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  29.36 PokeCubes
25.  29.88 Logan
26.  32.00 Reizii_
27.  35.16 swankfukinc
28.  35.56 Fred Lang
29.  36.85 FaTyl
30.  41.91 abunickabhi
31.  49.44 Mike Hughey
32.  1:02.44 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(20)
1.  28.07 vedroboev
2.  33.02 Ontricus
3.  34.71 cubeshepherd


Spoiler



4.  39.95 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  40.54 tJardigradHe
6.  43.15 DGCubes
7.  49.36 ichcubegern
8.  50.25 YouCubing
9.  51.22 Zeke Mackay
10.  51.79 julio974
11.  1:00.07 BleachedTurtle
12.  1:07.85 PokeCubes
13.  1:12.87 m24816
14.  1:17.69 Fred Lang
15.  1:23.78 nms777
16.  1:24.62 RifleCat
17.  1:26.74 abunickabhi
18.  1:30.79 Mike Hughey
19.  1:42.37 swankfukinc
20.  2:47.83 Jacck



*Contest results*(239)
1.  1581 ichcubegern
2.  1538 OriginalUsername
3.  1494 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  1435 DGCubes
5.  1413 Shadowjockey
6.  1373 tJardigradHe
7.  1360 cuberkid10
8.  1283 JoXCuber
9.  1255 HawaiiLife745
10.  1218 YouCubing
11.  1177 CubicOreo
12.  1137 vedroboev
13.  1131 oskarinn
14.  1120 Magdamini
15.  1115 Khairur Rachim
16.  1085 abunickabhi
17.  1058 RileyN23
18.  1045 MrKuba600
19.  1038 Luke Garrett
20.  1014 Neb
21.  1010 Kerry_Creech
22.  1008 BradenTheMagician
23.  1001 thecubingwizard
24.  988 CubicPickle
25.  980 aaron paskow
26.  967 T1_M0
27.  955 [email protected]
28.  949 boroc226han
29.  936 niclas.mach
30.  928 MCuber
31.  927 gustavw02
32.  923 begiuli65
33.  920 ARandomCuber
34.  916 MattP98
35.  904 Marcus Siu
36.  872 Keroma12
37.  864 Ontricus
37.  864 Keenan Johnson
39.  859 BiscutDNF
40.  858 Fred Lang
41.  857 Cheng
42.  855 João Vinicius
43.  848 Trig0n
44.  817 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  797 whatshisbucket
46.  780 DailyCuber
47.  770 sigalig
48.  767 Kylegadj
48.  767 MartinN13
50.  765 Toothcraver55
51.  750 Dylan Swarts
52.  749 cubeshepherd
53.  748 NathanaelCubes
54.  744 m24816
55.  737 [email protected]
56.  731 Zeke Mackay
57.  722 Cooki348
58.  718 swankfukinc
58.  718 Pyra42
60.  708 Turkey vld
61.  703 TipsterTrickster
62.  700 Marco21
63.  681 riz3ndrr
64.  677 Glomnipotent
65.  665 VJW
66.  661 Mike Hughey
67.  653 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  651 xyzzy
69.  649 David ep
70.  648 2017LAMB06
71.  644 Djangovend
72.  640 HydroCubing
73.  637 Last Layer King
74.  625 JakubDrobny
75.  613 VIBE_ZT
76.  610 Coinman_
77.  593 Antto Pitkänen
78.  581 Michael DeLaRosa
79.  579 RandomPerson84
80.  577 Helmer Ewert
81.  560 G2013
82.  553 jronge94
83.  552 lejitcuber
84.  548 M1n1turtl3
84.  548 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
86.  543 d2polld
87.  533 Logan
88.  532 V.Kochergin
89.  511 Hjerpower
90.  504 RifleCat
91.  503 JMHCubed
92.  501 tavery343
93.  499 Legomanz
93.  499 Jscuber
95.  497 Coneman
96.  492 EdubCubes
97.  491 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
98.  486 mrjames113083
99.  476 mihnea3000
100.  475 Emir Yusuf
101.  472 Juicejam
102.  470 colegemuth
103.  450 Angry_Mob
104.  447 ExultantCarn
105.  446 [email protected]
105.  446 Mate Kepes
107.  439 Matt Hudon
108.  434 hotufos
109.  428 Bogdan
110.  426 julio974
111.  424 oliviervlcube
112.  422 turtwig
113.  414 Austin Henry
114.  411 Supercuber
115.  404 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  400 John Benwell
117.  370 UnknownCanvas
118.  368 Jmuncuber
119.  366 GenTheThief
119.  366 JustinTimeCuber
121.  360 Reizii_
122.  359 DallasCuber
123.  358 FaTyl
124.  354 theos
124.  354 topppits
126.  352 sleipnir
127.  351 asacuber
128.  349 AidanNoogie
129.  347 yovliporat
130.  342 brad711
131.  341 Parke187
131.  341 brunofclima
133.  335 Awesomesaucer
134.  333 tolgakantarci
135.  328 nms777
136.  325 MrLunarWolf
137.  310 Schmizee
138.  305 Jacck
139.  297 Caleb/spooderskewb
140.  296 TheNoobCuber
141.  294 Electrical Cubing
142.  285 Ian Pang
143.  281 Alpha cuber
144.  273 Nard Cubes
145.  266 One Wheel
146.  255 lifeinpablo
147.  247 PlayFun555
148.  235 fun at the joy
149.  225 speedsolving.com
150.  224 MatsBergsten
151.  223 camcuber
152.  222 CraZZ CFOP
153.  221 SimonK
154.  220 20luky3
155.  219 elimescube
156.  218 Deri Nata Wijaya
157.  207 Pixaler
158.  204 buzzteam4
159.  203 Petri Krzywacki
160.  198 TheDubDubJr
161.  185 ican97
162.  184 Sixstringcal
163.  183 Billybong378
164.  177 dschieses
165.  172 jancsi02
166.  170 PlatonCuber
166.  170 hoebi09
168.  169 minnow
169.  168 Letmeinpls
170.  166 MathNoobz
171.  164 Guilhermehrc
172.  163 hakatashi
172.  163 BleachedTurtle
174.  158 sasha_dev
175.  156 Aadil- ali
176.  155 audiophile121
176.  155 Brayden Adams
178.  154 VDel_234_
179.  149 Wriiglly
180.  147 Arnav13
181.  134 freshcuber.de
182.  132 VTCubers
183.  131 angry broom
184.  129 SpeedCubeReview
184.  129 Kit Clement
186.  124 alexl
187.  123 Color Cuber
187.  123 vilkkuti25
189.  122 ABadRubiksSolver
190.  121 agarwaltanish10
191.  117 Puggins1
192.  116 RamenNoodles
193.  115 DesertWolf
194.  114 cytokid101
195.  112 SpartanSailor
196.  111 Diving Cuber
197.  101 tigermaxi
198.  96 uesyuu
199.  95 tyrantcubes
199.  95 PingPongCuber
201.  90 Bubbagrub
202.  88 [GD] Frostbyte
203.  87 TheCubingAddict980
204.  82 jsgamemaker
205.  80 speedcube.insta
206.  76 ElectricDoodie
207.  73 SM cubing
208.  69 cubesrawesome
209.  59 Praneel710
210.  57 Andrew_Rizo
211.  56 Theo Leinad
212.  52 jam66150
213.  49 [email protected]
214.  47 dnguyen2204
215.  45 ImPaulPCG
216.  42 mcprofree
217.  41 Tommy Kiprillis
218.  40 Toti Moragas
219.  38 JailtonMendes
219.  38 Brendan Bakker
221.  36 CyanSandwich
221.  36 Tahir
223.  35 RyuKagamine
224.  34 PotatoesAreUs
224.  34 Foreright
226.  29 craccho
227.  28 ditto_64
228.  27 GalaxyCuber
228.  27 DhruvA
230.  26 CubicChipmunk
231.  25 keebruce
232.  24 Doofnoofer
233.  23 chunky
234.  22 [email protected]
234.  22 William Bate
236.  21 TheodorNordstrand
236.  21 OJ Cubing
238.  17 GabGab
239.  4 tankpillow


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2019)

Time for the gift card lottery: 239 to choose from - who will it be?

The random number comes up, and again it's fun with exponents and factorials. 4^4 - 4! = 232. That means this week's winner is *Doofnoofer!* Congratulations!


----------



## doofnoofer (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Fred Lang (Feb 6, 2019)

You could use the spoiler to hide the scrambles to make the post a bit shorter (especially multi-blind).


----------

